# Most overrated golf course you have played.....



## Richuk123 (Apr 25, 2012)

For me, (maybe contraversial considering its short history) but it's The Brabazon @ The Belfry. Sure, its a good course, but to have held 4 Ryder Cups and held numerous European Tour Events??? Really???

Only 3 holes did anything for me. 9th , 10th and 18th. The rest, nothing special and i think the PGA National is a far better track.


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 25, 2012)

Not played a massive amount of top notch courses in my time but Stoke-by-Nayland a few weeks ago was rubbish even though in this months GM they make it sound like I enjoyed it.


----------



## macca64 (Apr 25, 2012)

pretty much agree with you, played it a few years ago and not too impressed with it.


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 25, 2012)

Richuk123 said:



			For me, (maybe contraversial considering its short history) but it's The Brabazon @ The Belfry. Sure, its a good course, but to have held 4 Ryder Cups and held numerous European Tour Events??? Really???

Only 3 holes did anything for me. 9th , 10th and 18th. The rest, nothing special and i think the PGA National is a far better track.
		
Click to expand...

Its almost word for word for what I was thinking


----------



## Kidge004 (Apr 25, 2012)

swanny32 said:



			Not played a massive amount of top notch courses in my time but Stoke-by-Nayland a few weeks ago was rubbish even though in this months GM they make it sound like I enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, that's my home course! What course did you play? Any holes you did like?


----------



## didsbury_duffer (Apr 25, 2012)

Pleasington. A couple of good holes, but not what I was expecting from an ex-Open qualifier.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Apr 25, 2012)

Still yet to play many top notch courses. I really want to give Stoke By Nayland a try as its local to me but Swannys review put me off a bit.


----------



## Kidge004 (Apr 25, 2012)

Essex_Stu said:



			Still yet to play many top notch courses. I really want to give Stoke By Nayland a try as its local to me but Swannys review put me off a bit.
		
Click to expand...

If Swanny has played the Gainsborough it is going through a few changes at the moment (9th hole being made a par 3, 17th having lodges built near it) definitely not up to scratch yet but give it a month and it will be awesome!! Definitely play it!


----------



## birdieman (Apr 25, 2012)

Southerness -  heard great things about it, it's a decent track but nothing special imo.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Apr 25, 2012)

Kidge004 said:



			If Swanny has played the Gainsborough it is going through a few changes at the moment (9th hole being made a par 3, 17th having lodges built near it) definitely not up to scratch yet but give it a month and it will be awesome!! Definitely play it!
		
Click to expand...

I went on holiday with a few members from Stoke last year and they love their course. I really like the clubhouse and have been to a few black tie events their. Will give both courses a try early June I think.


----------



## munro007 (Apr 25, 2012)

The worst is the PGA Course @ Gleneagles. Far the long between Greens and tee's, it just doesn't flow. 

The best course i have played is Kingsbarns. Outstanding course, really well run, great practice area, Love it.....


----------



## seochris (Apr 25, 2012)

Castle Stuart....lots of really good reviews and up there on the top 20 or so UK courses and big bucks......big disappointment.  Nothing special at all...which was a huge surprise as i really like Kingsbarns!  Cant really remember a single hole and although I only live 15 mins away from it would not rush back there. 

I was really disappointed....


----------



## LanDog (Apr 25, 2012)

Castle Hume. It's a sister course if Lough Erne and it has all the facilities you could want but no imagination. Boring straight up and down Par 4s one after another


----------



## Captainron (Apr 25, 2012)

I read the topic andf thought - Brabazon, opened it up and it was there already. I would also put Royal West Norfolk in this bracket. Not enough good holes to justify its spot in the top 50 rankings.


----------



## Iaing (Apr 25, 2012)

Nairn.
I know it's a top 100 rated course, Curtis Cup, Walker Cup etc. But I've played it twice now (albeit with a gap of 20 years) and haven't changed my opinion.
Played several courses which I've enjoyed more despite not having Nairn's reputation.
In fact I'd go as far as to say that Nairn isn't even the best course in Nairn.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 25, 2012)

West course at Wentworth, cannot understand why it is so highly ranked in all the Top 100 lists. It's not even the best course at Wentworth. Come to think of it, it's not even the 2nd best course at Wentworth!!

A couple of others that I've played that come to mind are Trevose and Royal St Davids. Both decent tracks but nowhere near as good as the rankings would have you believe.


----------



## Dodger (Apr 25, 2012)

Iaing said:



			Nairn.
I know it's a top 100 rated course, Curtis Cup, Walker Cup etc. But I've played it twice now (albeit with a gap of 20 years) and haven't changed my opinion.
Played several courses which I've enjoyed more despite not having Nairn's reputation.
In fact I'd go as far as to say that Nairn isn't even the best course in Nairn. 

Click to expand...

Without doubt it is 100% Nairn,played it twice and twice it was a massive disappointment.I just don't get it.Wouldn't be on a play list if I was ever back up there.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 25, 2012)

seochris said:



			Castle Stuart....lots of really good reviews and up there on the top 20 or so UK courses and big bucks......big disappointment.  Nothing special at all...which was a huge surprise as i really like Kingsbarns!  Cant really remember a single hole and although I only live 15 mins away from it would not rush back there. 

I was really disappointed....
		
Click to expand...


I would agree with this to an extent. Castle Stuart has some wonderful holes right down on the Firth. It has some very clever holes where you need to be in position or your struggle however overall never in a million years is it the 25th best course in Britain. I can't see for the life of me how GM came up with that one!

The holes from the 13th on (I think, the ones after that 300 yard straight uphill slog from green to next tee) are just like St Andrews Bay and make it a very weak finish. 

The best thing about Castle Stuart are the views and wonderful art deco clubhouse.


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 25, 2012)

Kidge004 said:



			Interesting, that's my home course! What course did you play? Any holes you did like?
		
Click to expand...

We played the Gainsborough course. Very over hyped in my opinion. Wasn't really impressed with a hole until the 9th which was a nice hole, then the 10th was pretty decent too other than that I didn't really think it was all that good. A fair few of the ball cleaners didn't have the plunger things in them, the greens were pants and the tee boxes were pretty poor too. I know one of the greenkeepers who said the Constable is the one to play, so maybe we'll return and play that soon.


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 25, 2012)

Essex_Stu said:



			I went on holiday with a few members from Stoke last year and they love their course. I really like the clubhouse and have been to a few black tie events their. Will give both courses a try early June I think.
		
Click to expand...

Ooo just noticed you're at Colne Valley.....might have to join you for a round there as it's on my list of courses to play in 2012.


----------



## Crawfy (Apr 25, 2012)

The De Vere Carrick...if it wasn't on the banks of Loch Lomond it would not command the fees it presently does


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 25, 2012)

Kidge004 said:



			If Swanny has played the Gainsborough it is going through a few changes at the moment (9th hole being made a par 3, 17th having lodges built near it) definitely not up to scratch yet but give it a month and it will be awesome!! Definitely play it!
		
Click to expand...

Why would they make the 9th a par 3? That's probably the best hole on the course!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 25, 2012)

Burnham and Berrow for me, a few folk told me it was the best links course in England. It wasn't.


----------



## Val (Apr 25, 2012)

Machrihanish old


----------



## thecraw (Apr 25, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Machrihanish old 

Click to expand...


No such course!


----------



## richart (Apr 25, 2012)

Isle of Purbeck. Great views, but the course is disappointing, and not been in great condition whenever I have played.


----------



## DelB (Apr 25, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Machrihanish old 

Click to expand...

Is that 'cos you played like a f@nny that day?


----------



## Val (Apr 25, 2012)

thecraw said:



			No such course!
		
Click to expand...

You know what Im on about, Machrihanish, the ..... one.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 25, 2012)

Valentino said:



			You know what Im on about, Machrihanish, the sh1te one.
		
Click to expand...


Oh well,


That's you off the invite list next year, no point in wasting your diesel!


:ears:


----------



## r1965h (Apr 25, 2012)

Royal St Davids (Harlech) for me.

Played it about 6 times. It's a tough course but in my opinion it's too flat and uninteresting. I've also never seen the sun whilst I've been on the course during those six rounds. That might have a bearing on my decision.


----------



## Val (Apr 25, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Oh well,


That's you off the invite list next year, no point in wasting your diesel!


:ears:
		
Click to expand...

I knew you'd bite quickly :rofl:

Del I think you maybe got me to a tee 

All joking aside Machrihanish is as good a links track I've played even if I didnt played my best.

Over rated, got to be the PGA centenary at Gleneagles, the 4th best course in Auchterarder.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 25, 2012)

Valentino said:



			I knew you'd bite quickly :rofl:

Del I think you maybe got me to a tee 

All joking aside Machrihanish is as good a links track I've played even if I didnt played my best.

Over rated, got to be the PGA centenary at Gleneagles, the 4th best course in Auchterarder.
		
Click to expand...


Poke ma hole!


----------



## Val (Apr 25, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Poke ma hole!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Superb


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 25, 2012)

richart said:



			Isle of Purbeck. Great views, but the course is disappointing, and not been in great condition whenever I have played.
		
Click to expand...

The problem with Isle of Purbeck is that it is on land controlled by Natural England or some other such organisation so they are very limited to what fertilisers etc they can put on the course. Hence it is always in a very 'natural' condition rather than manicured like we are used to at other top courses. Pity really because the layout and views are fantastic.


----------



## beggsy (Apr 25, 2012)

Got to be moortown for me ex Ryder cup and future open qualifying course nothing to look at really boring par 3 10th only hole really stood out rest were bland and boring also seem to get punished for a decent drive


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 25, 2012)

Moortown I thought it was great personally and the 18th in particular was a great final hole. Think the Brabazon does it for me nowhere near worth the money


----------



## beggsy (Apr 25, 2012)

Dontget me wrong the tees fairways greens are immaculate  what is there to look at a lot of trees have been cut down no views of anything and fairly flat


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 25, 2012)

If your basing it on the "top 100 golf courses" - Lundin links. The first few were good and 2-3 of the holes on the upper "shelf" of the course. Apart from that though lots of the holes were too samey.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 25, 2012)

beggsy said:



			Dontget me wrong the tees fairways greens are immaculate what is there to look at a lot of trees have been cut down no views of anything and fairly flat
		
Click to expand...

Trees cut down since when? Yes it is flat I will grant you, I like flat courses though if they have some nice scenery and if it is well maintained which Moortown was when I played it.


----------



## beggsy (Apr 25, 2012)

I played it last week and there has been dozens cut down from when I caddied at the Ryder cup centenary year event there


----------



## fat-tiger (Apr 25, 2012)

for me 

trevose wide open no rough at all

western gailes ,left there very dissapointed great stretch of holes on front 9 then just goes flat again,

you could on all day here it about a differance of opinions


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 25, 2012)

beggsy said:



			I played it last week and there has been dozens cut down from when I caddied at the Ryder cup centenary year event there
		
Click to expand...

I'm curious here what year was that when you caddied. I played there in 08 I think


----------



## beggsy (Apr 25, 2012)

It was in 2009


----------



## BeachGolfer (Apr 25, 2012)

Played Glen Abbey outside of Toronto, site of numerous Canadian Opens. There were bald patches in the grass around the edges of several greens: they had painted the mud green in an effort to hide them!


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 25, 2012)

beggsy said:



			It was in 2009
		
Click to expand...

That explains it then it must have changed a lot since I was there wonder why the work has been done as I thought it was great when I went bargain as well Â£40 I think it was


----------



## Heidi (Apr 25, 2012)

Elie- Â£80 a round and worth about Â£35
they have a periscope on the 1st tho - for novelty value i'd give them a fiver


----------



## Val (Apr 25, 2012)

Heidi said:



			Elie- Â£80 a round and worth about Â£35
they have a periscope on the 1st tho - for novelty value i'd give them a fiver 

Click to expand...

Very harsh, Elie is a great track. Are you talking over rated or value for money? They are 2 completely different things.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 25, 2012)

I know there's folk on here from the place, but the course I was disappointed with was Scotscraig. To say "overrated" would be a bit harsh but was expecting great things which I don't think materialised. Couple of good holes on the front but the rest I don't really remember other than that I thought the back nine was a big let down.


----------



## Val (Apr 25, 2012)

backwoodsman said:



			I know there's folk on here from the place, but the course I was disappointed with was Scotscraig. To say "overrated" would be a bit harsh but was expecting great things which I don't think materialised. Couple of good holes on the front but the rest I don't really remember other than that I thought the back nine was a big let down.
		
Click to expand...

Stevek will have something to say on this lol


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 25, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Stevek will have something to say on this lol
		
Click to expand...

I dare say - I knew it would be lighting a touchpaper. But was expecting it to be the highlight of the trip  and it didn't turn out to be.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 26, 2012)

Captainron said:



			I would also put Royal West Norfolk in this bracket.
		
Click to expand...

Would agree with this. We went to Norfolk for a weeks golf a few years ago and Royal West Norfolk (Brancaster) was to be the highlight. 
Absolutely hated it. The whole place was covered in sand, barely any grass. It was like playing out of a 6,500 yard bunker. 
The clubhouse was impressive, in a "Tom Browns Schooldays" kind of way, but that was about it.
I notice on their website that it now costs Â£85.00 to play one round on it. Personally, I wouldn't pay Â£20.00.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 26, 2012)

Heidi said:



			they have a periscope on the 1st tho - for novelty value i'd give them a fiver 

Click to expand...



So does my place, I hope that they don't read this and pop the fees up to Â£80


----------



## Captainron (Apr 26, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			I'm curious here what year was that when you caddied. I played there in 08 I think
		
Click to expand...

Moortown have mades ome drastic changes in tha past 6 months! They have added many bunkers and gotten rid of all birch trees on the site. They are trying to get more of the holes to look like they were when the course was first layed out by Alistair MacKenzie. The 5th and 6th are now straight when the trees they have removed made them slight doglegs. Some members are unhappy as the course has lost some definition. It was designed a Moorland course though and there weren't many trees there when it was first laid out. I still think it is a stern test of golf though and will keep playing it for Â£20 as long as my mate is a member there.


----------



## seochris (Apr 26, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Would agree with this. We went to Norfolk for a weeks golf a few years ago and Royal West Norfolk (Brancaster) was to be the highlight. 
Absolutely hated it. The whole place was covered in sand, barely any grass. It was like playing out of a 6,500 yard bunker. 
The clubhouse was impressive, in a "Tom Browns Schooldays" kind of way, but that was about it.
I notice on their website that it now costs Â£85.00 to play one round on it. Personally, I would  n't pay Â£20.00.
		
Click to expand...

Really surprised at that.....i have played there many times and loved every time.....for me its up there with North Berwick!  I suppose courses are like women....there must be a certain chemistry for them to work for you!  I certainly got that at Brancaster! 

My only complaint about Brancaster is the members seem to use it more for a dog walk so there a loads of dog doo everywhere.....what did i say about chemistry?  :lol:


----------



## thecraw (Apr 26, 2012)

backwoodsman said:



			I know there's folk on here from the place, but the course I was disappointed with was Scotscraig. To say "overrated" would be a bit harsh but was expecting great things which I don't think materialised. Couple of good holes on the front but the rest I don't really remember other than that I thought the back nine was a big let down.
		
Click to expand...


Its horses for courses I guess. I can see what you mean, however I like the back 9, there are some great holes on that stretch. Love 11 through to 15. All challenging in their own right. I actually hate the signature 4th hole. Probably something to do with the fact that I've never made par on it. 

Scotscraig will guarantee you one thing though and that's immaculate greens and fast running fairways! I enjoy Scotscraig.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 26, 2012)

seochris said:



			Really surprised at that.....i have played there many times and loved every time.....for me its up there with North Berwick!  I suppose courses are like women....there must be a certain chemistry for them to work for you!  I certainly got that at Brancaster! 

My only complaint about Brancaster is the members seem to use it more for a dog walk so there a loads of dog doo everywhere.....*what did i say about chemistry?*  :lol:
		
Click to expand...


So are you telling us your the scatman?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 26, 2012)

seochris said:



			Really surprised at that.....i have played there many times and loved every time.....for me its up there with North Berwick!  I suppose courses are like women....there must be a certain chemistry for them to work for you!  I certainly got that at Brancaster! 

My only complaint about Brancaster is the members seem to use it more for a dog walk so there a loads of dog doo everywhere.....what did i say about chemistry?  :lol:
		
Click to expand...

As I say, personal opinions. I hated it.
Now Hunstanton. That was golfing heaven. Great course and I would go back there in a heartbeat


----------



## Tiger (Apr 26, 2012)

swanny32 said:



			Not played a massive amount of top notch courses in my time but Stoke-by-Nayland a few weeks ago was rubbish even though in this months GM they make it sound like I enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

This still cracks me up! I can picture your face as you read it elation to confusion to dumbfounded in the space of a few seconds!!! :rofl:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 26, 2012)

Richuk123 said:



			For me, (maybe contraversial considering its short history) but it's The Brabazon @ The Belfry. Sure, its a good course, but to have held 4 Ryder Cups and held numerous European Tour Events??? Really???

Only 3 holes did anything for me. 9th , 10th and 18th. The rest, nothing special and i think the PGA National is a far better track.
		
Click to expand...

+1 here, altho didn't think the PGA was great either


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 26, 2012)

Tiger said:



			This still cracks me up! I can picture your face as you read it elation to confusion to dumbfounded in the space of a few seconds!!! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

If they were going to change it that much then they could have at least given me a pair of icons!


----------



## HughJars (Apr 26, 2012)

munro007 said:



			The worst is the PGA Course @ Gleneagles. Far the long between Greens and tee's, it just doesn't flow. 

The best course i have played is Kingsbarns. Outstanding course, really well run, great practice area, Love it.....
		
Click to expand...

Thing is, the PGA at Gleneagles isn't really rated by anyone though is it, so it can't really then be 'over'-rated.

As for most over-rated, Royal Dornoch, some really bad holes on that course, great views, great condition, some good holes, but not a patch on somewhere like Nairn, Moray or Royal aberdeen that don't get the same publicity.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 26, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			As I say, personal opinions. I hated it.
Now Hunstanton. That was golfing heaven. Great course and I would go back there in a heartbeat
		
Click to expand...

I agree! Hunstanton was awesome and I thought it was a far better course even though it ate me up. I shot 94 at Hunstanton the day after shooting 76 at Royal West Norfolk and I was more pleased with the 94. It was windier at Hunstanton but the course posed more of a challenge. I will, however like to pay homage to the bunker on the 15th at RWN! The deepest bunker I have everl seen. 20 foot deep with a sleepered face. I threw one in there just to see iff I could get it out. 

Like you guys say - it's a personal thing... I always preferred Claudia Schiffer to Cindy Crawford...


----------



## User20205 (Apr 26, 2012)

for me it has to be Ferndown. Consistently in the top 50 in England, an open qualifier, always in great nick, but it's just really nothing special. There are 5 better courses in a 15 mile radius.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 26, 2012)

swanny32 said:



			If they were going to change it that much then they could have at least given me a pair of icons!
		
Click to expand...

It's not changed just brilliantly edited  enjoy the polo!


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 26, 2012)

Goswick, bland, bland.

Too many holes that are sim and not in great condition, not sure why they would have it as an open quali either.


----------



## Kidge004 (Apr 26, 2012)

swanny32 said:



			Why would they make the 9th a par 3? That's probably the best hole on the course!
		
Click to expand...

It's because the tee box is too close to the road!!


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 26, 2012)

The Brabazon seemed in fantastic condition and as someone who hadn't played many courses when I first played there I thought it was fantastic but in hindsight it was bland for the price and histoy.


----------



## Twire (Apr 26, 2012)

I think for me, Nairn just knocks the Brabazon into second. I was expecting great things from Nairn, but was hugely disapointed. It didn't help that it was drizling and I was grouped with Captain Slow, but I heard how great the greens were, and they were poor, the course seemed feature less and the best bit was watching the dolphins.


----------



## Dodger (Apr 26, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Goswick, bland, bland.

Too many holes that are sim and not in great condition, not sure why they would have it as an open quali either.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like we don't agree on our own courses!

I would agree with the conditioning part of Goswick....could do a lot better in my opinion and it isn't huge things just a bit of care and attention.

The difference between the two though is that the press do not laud Goswick as this mystical golfing heaven like they do Nairn when the reality is that it is anything but....in my and few others opinion.


----------



## seochris (Apr 26, 2012)

thecraw said:



			So are you telling us your the scatman?
		
Click to expand...

Who/what is the scatman?


----------



## seochris (Apr 26, 2012)

Captainron said:



			Like you guys say - it's a personal thing... I always preferred Claudia Schiffer to Cindy Crawford...
		
Click to expand...

I'm a Kate Winslett sort of guy.....a bit fat but otherwise perfect!


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 26, 2012)

Captainron said:



			Moortown have mades ome drastic changes in tha past 6 months! They have added many bunkers and gotten rid of all birch trees on the site. They are trying to get more of the holes to look like they were when the course was first layed out by Alistair MacKenzie. The 5th and 6th are now straight when the trees they have removed made them slight doglegs. Some members are unhappy as the course has lost some definition. It was designed a Moorland course though and there weren't many trees there when it was first laid out. I still think it is a stern test of golf though and will keep playing it for Â£20 as long as my mate is a member there.
		
Click to expand...

What a shame I thought the trees really set the tone and picture of the place, can't see any point taking them down, as has been said it is fairly flat so the danger is it could end up a desolate piece of land which would be tragic. Having said that I would keep playing it for Â£20


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 26, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Looks like we don't agree on our own courses!

I would agree with the conditioning part of Goswick....could do a lot better in my opinion and it isn't huge things just a bit of care and attention.

The difference between the two though is that the press do not laud Goswick as this mystical golfing heaven like they do Nairn when the reality is that it is anything but....in my and few others opinion.

Click to expand...

I just found a lot of the holes at Goswick very Similar I canâ€™t remember any of the holes as such just that quite a few were dogleg right.

All this is just opinion at the end of the day, I played with a couple of visitors the other week that had played all over the world and thought Nairn was better the Royal Dornoch (which they had played the day before), which TBH I wouldnâ€™t even agree with. 

Obviously the R&A think a great deal of Nairn to hold the Amateur championship, the Walker Cup and now the Curtis Cup, I was even told the club was approached to hold another Walker Up, but had to turn it down. I think itâ€™s a great course and plays differently from day to day, its not overly expensive compared to others for Â£80 visitor fee.

I lot of guys and golf magazines all rate CS as one of the best courses in the world, which I find a bit bland apart from a few holes by the Moray Firth. 

The only problem with this thread is people rubbishing courses they have played once and you donâ€™t know under what circumstances the course was played under.

 When a few guys on here played Nairn after the CS meet it was off the back of the worst winter the course had seen in 50 years and the snow and ice had only gone the week before not really a surprise the greens were not great, after all this is not the south of England but the North of Scotland In March. If you donâ€™t like it fair enough but you have to put things into context.

The first time I played Royal Dornoch, it was windy and very slow, and I played rubbish and hated the course. Now the more I play it the more I like it


----------



## Dodger (Apr 26, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			I just found a lot of the holes at Goswick very Similar I canâ€™t remember any of the holes as such just that quite a few were dogleg right.

All this is just opinion at the end of the day, I played with a couple of visitors the other week that had played all over the world and thought Nairn was better the Royal Dornoch (which they had played the day before), which TBH I wouldnâ€™t even agree with. 

Obviously the R&A think a great deal of Nairn to hold the Amateur championship, the Walker Cup and now the Curtis Cup, I was even told the club was approached to hold another Walker Up, but had to turn it down. I think itâ€™s a great course and plays differently from day to day, its not overly expensive compared to others for Â£80 visitor fee.

I lot of guys and golf magazines all rate CS as one of the best courses in the world, which I find a bit bland apart from a few holes by the Moray Firth. 

The only problem with this thread is people rubbishing courses they have played once and you donâ€™t know under what circumstances the course was played under.

 When a few guys on here played Nairn after the CS meet it was off the back of the worst winter the course had seen in 50 years and the snow and ice had only gone the week before not really a surprise the greens were not great, after all this is not the south of England but the North of Scotland In March. If you donâ€™t like it fair enough but you have to put things into context.

The first time I played Royal Dornoch, it was windy and very slow, and I played rubbish and hated the course. Now the more I play it the more I like it
		
Click to expand...

Fair analysis,I have played Nairn twice now,1st time it was in good nick but didn't see what the fuss was at all then the 2nd time it was in dreadful condition albeit after a terrible winter, and hated it even more.many other courses were subject to the same awful winter but were presented in far better condition then but a pal of mine played it 2 months after and said the greens had made a remarkable recovery but sadly his memory of the course hadn't!

It is all opinions though,there are many places that I love that others won't and many that others rave about and I won't.......Kingsbarns being another one.


----------



## Matty (Apr 26, 2012)

I haven't played enough courses (or golf) to have been disappointed with anywhere I've played. Only played 7 different courses in 5 years of playing!


----------



## CMAC (Apr 26, 2012)

Wentworth dissapointed me, short and not very memorable after watching years of telly matches there. this was years ago and it was the yellow tees so hopefully the changes have made it better.

Likewise the PGA at Gleneagles, really hoping the changes there have made the rubbish holes interesting now, playing it in a month so will find out......it still needs more risk reward holes for matchplay imo


----------



## bogside84 (Apr 26, 2012)

I have only played St Andrews & Muirfield once and I cannot understand what all the fuss is about on these courses. I do agree that you have to play a course more than once to get a feel for it but at the prices these courses charge I am in no hurry to play them again.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 26, 2012)

bogside84 said:



			I have only played St Andrews & Muirfield once and I cannot understand what all the fuss is about on these courses. I do agree that you have to play a course more than once to get a feel for it but at the prices these courses charge I am in no hurry to play them again.
		
Click to expand...

Your paying more for the reputation and history of the place than the course itself, well you are with St Andrews not been on Muirfield


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Ferndown, now don't get me wrong, this course is always in great condition and I enjoy playing there but for me it just does not have any WOW factory. Nothing special about the views unless you like to look at pine trees. There are much better courses for the same greenfees.


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 26, 2012)

Kidge004 said:



			It's because the tee box is too close to the road!!
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame, that was probably my favourite hole.


----------



## richart (Apr 26, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Your paying more for the reputation and history of the place than the course itself, well you are with St Andrews not been on Muirfield
		
Click to expand...

It does amaze me that people seem to believe that St Andrews is overrated. By far the best golfing experience I have ever had. I can remember every hole, every shot I played, and thats not bad for an old boy, and the fact I played it last October.  Already planning my next pilgramage to the home of golf.

I do agree with the comments regarding Wentworth West. Played it a few times, usually when it has been wet, and it is just a long slog through a lot mature trees. Much prefer the East course, which has much more variety.


----------



## PPE (Apr 26, 2012)

100% agree with OP.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 26, 2012)

richart said:



			It does amaze me that people seem to believe that St Andrews is overrated. By far the best golfing experience I have ever had. I can remember every hole, every shot I played, and thats not bad for an old boy, and the fact I played it last October.  Already planning my next pilgramage to the home of golf.

I do agree with the comments regarding Wentworth West. Played it a few times, usually when it has been wet, and it is just a long slog through a lot mature trees. Much prefer the East course, which has much more variety.
		
Click to expand...


St Andrews has history and aura. Standing on the 1st tee you have goosebumps and the hairs on the back of your neck start to rise, your heart starts to beat a bit quicker and you suddenly realise that your about to embark on a golfing Mecca. 

However as a course it really doesn't offer anything nearly as good as a Turnberry or a Royal Portrush. That's not to say I didn't enjoy my Old Course experience, I loved it. I loved it due to the top conditioned greens and the whole "home of golf" and historic significance. If I'm being perfectly honest there are much better links courses out there!


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 26, 2012)

richart said:



			It does amaze me that people seem to believe that St Andrews is overrated. By far the best golfing experience I have ever had. I can remember every hole, every shot I played, and thats not bad for an old boy, and the fact I played it last October. Already planning my next pilgramage to the home of golf.

I do agree with the comments regarding Wentworth West. Played it a few times, usually when it has been wet, and it is just a long slog through a lot mature trees. Much prefer the East course, which has much more variety.
		
Click to expand...

Yes you can remember most holes and the experience but that is only because of the aura and history of the place and the fact all the Opens that have been held there. If the course was just a normal members club in the UK that had not had all the championships played on it then it would probably be a relatively unknown track.


----------



## Mattyboy (Apr 26, 2012)

drive4show said:



			West course at Wentworth, cannot understand why it is so highly ranked in all the Top 100 lists. It's not even the best course at Wentworth. Come to think of it, it's not even the 2nd best course at Wentworth!!
		
Click to expand...

Couldnt agree more - and I would put the East in the same boat - It has too many non descript 400 odd yard par 4s for me (I appreciate it is used for the ladies comps however). Now, I have never played the Edinburgh but all I hear are good things........


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 26, 2012)

richart said:



			It does amaze me that people seem to believe that St Andrews is overrated.
		
Click to expand...

As an "experience" Rich, it is up there with the best of them.
As a golf course? Nah. I'd rather play Carnoustie.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 26, 2012)

As a member of Broadstone, it is making me chuckle to see the comments about Ferndown

:rofl:


----------



## Val (Apr 26, 2012)

HughJars said:



			Thing is, the PGA at Gleneagles isn't really rated by anyone though is it, so it can't really then be 'over'-rated.

As for most over-rated, Royal Dornoch, some really bad holes on that course, great views, great condition, some good holes, but not a patch on somewhere like Nairn, Moray or Royal aberdeen that don't get the same publicity.
		
Click to expand...

It rated by the European tour as it has an event there every year and now a Ryder Cup.


----------



## richart (Apr 26, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			As an "experience" Rich, it is up there with the best of them.
As a golf course? Nah. I'd rather play Carnoustie.
		
Click to expand...

Your judgement is clouded by your opening tee shot, that finished in the valley of sin in front of the 18th.:rofl:


----------



## richart (Apr 26, 2012)

drive4show said:



			As a member of Broadstone, it is making me chuckle to see the comments about Ferndown

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...


I like Ferndown.:ears: We have a reciprocal there, and have played it many times. Maybe not a top 100 course, but a good traditional course, usually in great condition, and not bad for nothing !!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 26, 2012)

richart said:



			I like Ferndown.:ears: We have a reciprocal there, and have played it many times. Maybe not a top 100 course, but a good traditional course, usually in great condition, and not bad for nothing !!
		
Click to expand...

Hang fire if you are planning to play it this year, right now it's in awful condition, the greens were shocking when I played it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## richart (Apr 26, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Hang fire if you are planning to play it this year, right now it's in awful condition, the greens were shocking when I played it a couple of weeks ago.
		
Click to expand...

The greens are suffering at a lot of courses at the moment, and as I said usually it is in great condition.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 26, 2012)

I didn't play it, but caddied for Just One around Walton Heath. Whilst it was nice enough, it didn't make me wish I was playing, and hasn't made me want to go back there. No idea why, it just didn't appeal.


----------



## JustOne (Apr 26, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I didn't play it, but caddied for Just One around Walton Heath. Whilst it was nice enough, it didn't make me wish I was playing,....
		
Click to expand...

If there was a 4-ball from the forum I'd pay Â£25 to be there, but if it was Â£40 each I'd give it a miss.


Most over-rated course for me is LEWES, I'd heard it was a bit crap... if only it was _that_ good!  I'd take East Brighton over it any day.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 26, 2012)

richart said:



			Your judgement is clouded by your opening tee shot, that finished in the valley of sin in front of the 18th.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Possibly


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 26, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I didn't play it, but caddied for Just One around Walton Heath. Whilst it was nice enough, it didn't make me wish I was playing, and hasn't made me want to go back there. No idea why, it just didn't appeal.
		
Click to expand...

5 hour round might have had something to do with it Murph


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 26, 2012)

The Brabazon at the Belfry. Apart from the 10th and 18th there was nothing there that set the pulse gong any quicker. Played the West at Wentworth many years ago and it was a long old slog. Would be interested to go back and see what its like with the changes but Â£300+ notes and a mandatory caddy is a big NO NO.

As for the most overrrated of the lot - Lydd! Not even the sheep would want to graze that field


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 26, 2012)

I would say Wentworth West and Walton Heath Old - both nice courses but should be at the bottom of the Top 100 not in the Top 30. How anyone could rate Walton Heath above Hankley Common - a similar style course - is beyond me. I heard Walton was very like the Hotchkin and similarly ranked but I found the Hotchkin miles better. The last time I played the West, I remember waiting for cars to pass on the fourth and fifth!! I haven't played since the latest revisions. The East is a nicer layout and potentially a much nicer course but i played it last year and was less impressed than the first time - layout really nice but the bunkering is an inconsistent mess - it needs a total bunker redesign and overahaul and then it would be a cracking track

Regarding other comments, I would say Burnham and Berrow is a very fine course and well deserves its rank


----------



## Marko77 (Apr 26, 2012)

I also would say the Centenary Course at Gleneagles.


----------



## diesel75 (Apr 26, 2012)

+1 for West course at Wentworth, although was in great shape found it quite dull. But for me Celtic Manor is the most overrated course, too many holes felt like an average pay and play course.


----------



## bozza (Apr 26, 2012)

For me it's Wynyard, meant to be one of the top courses in the north but it was average for me.

Played it about a month ago and to be honest it was in poor condition, i know they have to do work on the course before the start of the season but the greens were slow and not true, the course was in general in shabby condition.

Also the back 9 is big let down, bland and feels like an afterthought, the front 9 is nice though.

I wouldn't go back and pay full price for it.


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 26, 2012)

Tiger said:



			It's not changed just brilliantly edited  enjoy the polo!
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to getting it, got polo shirts coming out of my ears nowadays, when I first took up golf I struggled to find a suitable shirt! As a golfer, you can't have too many polo shirts.


----------



## mouth (Apr 26, 2012)

Either of the Belton Woods tracks for me. But looking back on it we (society away weekend) were all smashed having been drinking on the minibus (straight after a night shift for most of us) and cans in the bag etc followed by a night out in Grantham. I think I just under-appreciated the whole experience due to the raging shakes especially on the second day. I'd like to go back and have another go at either course again.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 26, 2012)

mouth said:



			Either of the Belton Woods tracks for me. But looking back on it we (society away weekend) were all smashed having been drinking on the minibus (straight after a night shift for most of us) and cans in the bag etc followed by a night out in Grantham. I think I just under-appreciated the whole experience due to the raging shakes especially on the second day. I'd like to go back and have another go at either course again.
		
Click to expand...

I am not the biggest fan of either of the tracks at Belton Woods. By all means come back to Grantham but go to Belton Park or Stoke Rochford (ideally Belton Park) for a far better experience.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 26, 2012)

richart said:



			I like Ferndown.:ears: We have a reciprocal there, and have played it many times. Maybe not a top 100 course, but a good traditional course, usually in great condition, and not bad for nothing !!
		
Click to expand...

apparently Ferndown is a favourite with the senior golfer, as it's an easy walking course!!:rofl:


----------



## richart (Apr 26, 2012)

therod said:



			apparently Ferndown is a favourite with the senior golfer, as it's an easy walking course!!:rofl:
		
Click to expand...


It is also quite snobby and likes to keep the riff raff out from neighbouring courses.:ears:


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 26, 2012)

backwoodsman said:



			I know there's folk on here from the place, but the course I was disappointed with was Scotscraig. To say "overrated" would be a bit harsh but was expecting great things which I don't think materialised. Couple of good holes on the front but the rest I don't really remember other than that I thought the back nine was a big let down.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry to hear you think Scotscraig is overated, but opinions are like ********s everyone has one. Was there anything about the course that you didn't like?. Yes its my home course and i love it , i think its a fantastic test of golf, maybe you didn't play well.

I spoke to some Swede's and Americans there today and they loved it, the course is always in good condition with fast running greens.

It can't be that bad as its a Final Qualifying course when The Open is at St Andrews and statistcally the the course plays the hardest out of the rest of the courses, oh and its the 13th Oldest in the world.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 26, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Your paying more for the reputation and history of the place than the course itself, well you are with St Andrews not been on Muirfield
		
Click to expand...

Last time I played Muirfield, it was Â£125 for the day. The lunch alone was worth 50% of that!

My pick for over-rated course is The Brabazon. Don't rate 10 as a great hole, but 3, 9, 17 and 18 were very good. As a Ryder cup course however, it was pretty good. (Poorest) Value for money, my vote would be Wentworth West. Great course though and, apart from 3 of the 4 par 3s, almost as long off the Yellows as the Whites. Some of the Pro tees are 'in a different county' though! Just too expensive - except for Corporate Days or as Auction prize.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 26, 2012)

richart said:



			It is also quite snobby and likes to keep the riff raff out from neighbouring courses.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

:clap:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 26, 2012)

Never played Scotscraig but from the pictures it looks a lot like Panmure and Monifeith, two courses that I really like. I'm up at St Andrews for a week in August, if I get any spare time I might nip down for a knock. 

:thup:


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 26, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Never played Scotscraig but from the pictures it looks a lot like Panmure and Monifeith, two courses that I really like. I'm up at St Andrews for a week in August, if I get any spare time I might nip down for a knock. 

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

If your looking for a game at Scotscraig and i'm about i gladly sign you on for as a visitor for Â£15


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 26, 2012)

Cheers steve, I'm Stan Drews for the week of the Eden tournament so if I get a chance I'll ping you a PM  :thup:


----------



## r1965h (Apr 26, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			If your looking for a game at Scotscraig and i'm about i gladly sign you on for as a visitor for Â£15
		
Click to expand...

I'd take him up on the offer, Scotscraig is a great course. Anyone who says othewise doesn't know what they're on about.


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 26, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Cheers steve, I'm Stan Drews for the week of the Eden tournament so if I get a chance I'll ping you a PM  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No problems, your more than welcome, are you going to St Andrews on your own?


----------



## Val (Apr 26, 2012)

Steve are you working May Day Monday 7th?



Craw are you watching this?


----------



## thecraw (Apr 26, 2012)

Wouldn't go back to Scotscraig its a dump!


----------



## Val (Apr 26, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Wouldn't go back to Scotscraig its a dump!




Click to expand...

Will he bite?


----------



## sev112 (Apr 26, 2012)

For me Wentworth was fantastic  - i suppose it helped that it was a week before or after the PGA, so in fantastic condition, the sun was out, and there was no-one else on the course.  I thought it was fantastic playing the holes that i had watched for years.

Has to be Walton Heath  - just didnt get it at all


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 26, 2012)

The Brabazon at the Belfry. Nothing special off the yellow tees.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 26, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Hang fire if you are planning to play it this year, right now it's in awful condition, the greens were shocking when I played it a couple of weeks ago.
		
Click to expand...

Give me Broadstone or Parkstone any day in that neck of the woods. Ferndown just too samey for some of the holes.


----------



## Slime (Apr 26, 2012)

In this country it's the Brabazon at the Belfry. Nowt special off the yellows except for the 10th, 17th & 18th.
Abroad, it has to be Penina. What a boring track, it's ridiculously busy & we were not made to feel even a little bit welcome...............I HATED IT!

*Slime*.


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 26, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Steve are you working May Day Monday 7th?



Craw are you watching this?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate i'm dayshift. Could make the 14th or 21st



thecraw said:



			Wouldn't go back to Scotscraig its a dump!




Click to expand...

Haha, i'm no biting mate


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 26, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			I'm sorry to hear you think Scotscraig is overated, but opinions are like ********s everyone has one. Was there anything about the course that you didn't like?. Yes its my home course and i love it , i think its a fantastic test of golf, maybe you didn't play well.

I spoke to some Swede's and Americans there today and they loved it, the course is always in good condition with fast running greens.

It can't be that bad as its a Final Qualifying course when The Open is at St Andrews and statistcally the the course plays the hardest out of the rest of the courses, oh and its the 13th Oldest in the world.
		
Click to expand...

Difficult to say - I think the thing was that one had heard so many good things about the place - much of it on here but plenty elsewhere - that I guess my expectations were too high. Couldn't complain about how well kept it was - course was in good nick and excellent greens. But I thought back nine was very different character to the front which always spoils things for me . And I didn't find anything particularly memorable. In the end , each their own I suppose. I thought it was going to be the bees knees but it didn't float my boat (Too many alliterative rhymes I fear ?)

To put into context - my favourites of the week were Panmure & Crail; not hitting the mark were Edzell & Downfield, and not even getting onto the scale was Murrayshall Lynedoch (totally laughable). Leaving ,Montrose, Scotscraig & Forfar in the middle.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 26, 2012)

sev112 said:



			For me Wentworth was fantastic  - i suppose it helped that it was a week before or after the PGA, so in fantastic condition, the sun was out, and there was no-one else on the course.  I thought it was fantastic playing the holes that i had watched for years.

Has to be Walton Heath  - just didnt get it at all
		
Click to expand...

Unless you got away with something extraordinary, Wentworth would had to have been the week AFTER the PGA. It's closed for 3 weeks before it. Often seems like there's no-one on it too.

Walton is one of my favourites! Old probably has the toughest first non-links 9 in the South. And the rest is pretty fine also.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 26, 2012)

Just shows how we all differ as I really like and enjoy Edzell.


----------



## Val (Apr 26, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Just shows how we all differ as I really like and enjoy Edzell.
		
Click to expand...

And I liked Downfield


----------



## Dodger (Apr 26, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Just shows how we all differ as I really like and enjoy Edzell.
		
Click to expand...

And I thought Panmure was 'okay',Crail is pish but totally agree with Murrayshall though...a midden.


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hate Murrayshall i'm afraid, and i played it well, don't like having to hit a 8 iron of the tee on a par 5 then a 3 wood along the side of a hill, stupid course IMO


----------



## richart (Apr 26, 2012)

I will definitely be looking at playing Scotscraig when up again next year. Sounds like a good place for a meet up. Enjoyed Ladybank and assume it is of a similar standard ?


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 26, 2012)

richart said:



			I will definitely be looking at playing Scotscraig when up again next year. Sounds like a good place for a meet up. Enjoyed Ladybank and assume it is of a similar standard ?
		
Click to expand...

Scotscraig is miles better,haha


----------



## Fyldewhite (Apr 27, 2012)

Very surprised to see Pleasington and Southerness mentioned. Yes Southerness is bleak and pretty featureless but that's really the point. It's golf as it was intended and changes according to the weather ..... 18 points out 6 back when I played it, and it was a good 6!! Pleasington a very nice track, undulating and interesting with a wide variety of holes.

To be (probably) controversial, my contribution would be Fairhaven.... neither a links nor really a parkland course, totally flat, just bunkers penalising straight drives all over the place with pancake flat greens....yawn.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 27, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			I'm sorry to hear you think Scotscraig is overated, but opinions are like ********s everyone has one. Was there anything about the course that you didn't like?. Yes its my home course and i love it , i think its a fantastic test of golf, maybe you didn't play well.

I spoke to some Swede's and Americans there today and they loved it, the course is always in good condition with fast running greens.

It can't be that bad as its a Final Qualifying course when The Open is at St Andrews and statistcally the the course plays the hardest out of the rest of the courses, oh and its the 13th Oldest in the world.
		
Click to expand...

I thought Scotscraig was a lovely track The 4th is a phenomenal hole. The pace was in great nick as it had just had LFQ for the Open. Folk were friendly. I would go back in a heartbeat. Lucky I am up in the area in July/August.....


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 27, 2012)

I love Scotscraig and if I were to head back up to that area for a golfing holiday it would be one of the first on my itinerary. 
Lovely track, always in great condition. Lots of happy memories of Scotscraig (like Ray Taylor being grabbed around the throat by the 18th green when we started having a heated discussion about handicaps!).
:rofl:


----------



## njc1973 (Apr 27, 2012)

Montgomerie course at Carton House in Ireland, just felt it was flat, bland & every hole looked the same, probably didn't help that you had to avoid a million bunkers in a 40mph wind.


----------



## FudgeNudger (Apr 27, 2012)

Longhirst in Northumberland!! Not a bad layout but far to much water and in poor poor condition.
Was recommended to me but wish i hadnt bothered. Maybe in time it will come good tho.


----------



## joma1108 (Apr 27, 2012)

its an absolute no brainer for me the Carrick on Loch Lomond, has to be one of the worst golf courses i have played in terms of presentation and condition.
the actual holes are not bad and interesting however completely let down by the time it takes to get around and the condition of the greens due to unrepaired pitch marks.

We played it last year and whilst we were keeping up with the game in front and not holding up the ones behind, the marshal came up and told us to keep the flow moving, when i told him that we couldnt go anywhere and that part of the reason we were 'slow' in his opinion was that we were repairing around 10 pitchmarks each on the green...yes it was that bad...he mumbled a sort of apologiy and moved on.

one course i wouldnt go back to.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 27, 2012)

njc1973 said:



			Montgomerie course at Carton House in Ireland, just felt it was flat, bland & every hole looked the same, probably didn't help that you had to avoid a million bunkers in a 40mph wind.
		
Click to expand...

I quite liked it, but then that just shows it takes all sorts.


----------



## 6inchcup (Apr 27, 2012)

i would have to say the following ST MELLION-typical nicklaus course with earth banks for features,THE BELFREY-seems to be living on its past,terrible condition when i played it, and sorry to say ST ANDREWS having waited years to play it and picturing the greats coming down the 18th or playing the road hole the reality never lived up to my expectations.


----------



## Richuk123 (Apr 27, 2012)

Some great responses on here!!

Another one I'd add to the list is Little Aston. A snooty club with just tons of bunkers and trees. Didn't do much for me at all and is is past steep , almost vertical in price!!

What I would like add is there are a lot of links courses named, which I think for some are a bit unfair. As we all know, Links courses are not designed to look pretty. Sure, the newer builds (kingsbarn for example) are an expecting to the rule but the likes or Burnham and Berrow, Trevose And Narin are brutal tests and have been for years and years.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 27, 2012)

Worst; The Belfry(both). Play in the height of summer and they aren't half bad but by then most places are in good nick. Play them in the winter and its almost a waste of money.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 28, 2012)

Another vote here for the Belfry but I did enjoy Nairn. Having seen votes for Dornoch on this thread, I hope the are wrong as I hope to play it in August !!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 28, 2012)

6inchcup said:



			I would have to say the following ST MELLION-typical nicklaus course with earth banks for features
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised you say St Mellion. Not _*the*_ greatest, but one of the best courses I've played, and tough as old boots. It was designed as a modern championship course, hence the earth banks for spectators viewing. Plus it's built around the side of a hill. They could hardly have it flat!
Stand on the back tee on the 2nd (par 5) and that will really make you think about your tee shot. As will the 3rd. And 4th. And 5th! And so it goes on. 
I don't think I've ever played a course where the premium is put so much on your driving abilities. On loads and loads of "championship" courses you can get away with spraying it around all over the place. But you can't at St Mellion. You have to concentrate on every (every) tee shot. And that's what marks it out of the ordinary. Go to St Andrews, or even Carnoustie to a certain extent and you can be as wayward off the tee as you like and get away with it. In many ways it actually pays you to be a little errant off the tee because you take a lot of the dangers (bunkers) out of play. Try that at St Mellion and you'll be reloading on almost every drive.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 28, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			No problems, your more than welcome, are you going to St Andrews on your own?
		
Click to expand...

No, 5 of us will be there but we will have drawn times so we probably won't see much of each other apart from in the pub at night!


----------



## thecraw (Apr 28, 2012)

Bigfoot said:



			Another vote here for the Belfry but I did enjoy Nairn.* Having seen votes for Dornoch on this thread, I hope the are wrong as I hope to play it in August !!*

Click to expand...


They are wrong so wrong it would be like sleeping with your sister!


----------



## 6inchcup (Apr 28, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I'm surprised you say St Mellion. Not _*the*_ greatest, but one of the best courses I've played, and tough as old boots. It was designed as a modern championship course, hence the earth banks for spectators viewing. Plus it's built around the side of a hill. They could hardly have it flat!
Stand on the back tee on the 2nd (par 5) and that will really make you think about your tee shot. As will the 3rd. And 4th. And 5th! And so it goes on. 
I don't think I've ever played a course where the premium is put so much on your driving abilities. On loads and loads of "championship" courses you can get away with spraying it around all over the place. But you can't at St Mellion. You have to concentrate on every (every) tee shot. And that's what marks it out of the ordinary. Go to St Andrews, or even Carnoustie to a certain extent and you can be as wayward off the tee as you like and get away with it. In many ways it actually pays you to be a little errant off the tee because you take a lot of the dangers (bunkers) out of play. Try that at St Mellion and you'll be reloading on almost every drive.
		
Click to expand...

to be honest i am not a lover of nicklaus courses,the earth is moved around just for effect and he takes a lot of the natural features away,i didn't find it as daunting as you make out to be truthful,the first was just a gimmick hole really,i must add the facilities where good and the practice area was excellent but in my opinion i will not be driving all that way again.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



			They are wrong so wrong it would be like sleeping with your sister!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that - I can look forward to it again.


----------



## SyR (Apr 28, 2012)

I've never understood why people rate Lewes. The only nice feature is it drains well and has some nice views. The course plays short and bland and the condition was poor due to the rabbits etc...


----------



## RGDave (Apr 28, 2012)

Overrated of overpriced?

Overpriced, easy....(we all know the answer).

I'm giving some thought to overrated.


----------



## RGDave (Apr 28, 2012)

r1965h said:



			Royal St David's (Harlech) for me.

Played it about 6 times. It's a tough course but in my opinion it's too flat and uninteresting. I've also never seen the sun whilst I've been on the course during those six rounds. That might have a bearing on my decision.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch. There are some great holes, particularly after the turn.....I think you've had bad luck, 'cause it's horrible in the wind and rain. I must admit though 2 of the par 3s are dull....and maybe the first 2 holes.

I'd give it 14/18. That's my new ranking method for golf courses, simply "how many good/decent holes" out of the 18.


----------



## Bunkermonkey (Apr 28, 2012)

Played forest of arden championship course today, played it about a year ago and was impressed, however it doesnt seem a greenkeeper has been on the course since i last went,  there were literally hundreds of unrepaired divots on fairways that looked like they hadnt seen a mower for a while, greens were fast but covered in pitchmarks.  The back nine looked like something out of a tim burton movie with old dead oak trees everywhere.   Its a great design but sadly lacking in maintainance.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 29, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I'm surprised you say St Mellion. Not _*the*_ greatest, but one of the best courses I've played, and tough as old boots. It was designed as a modern championship course, hence the earth banks for spectators viewing. Plus it's built around the side of a hill. They could hardly have it flat!
Stand on the back tee on the 2nd (par 5) and that will really make you think about your tee shot. As will the 3rd. And 4th. And 5th! And so it goes on. 
I don't think I've ever played a course where the premium is put so much on your driving abilities. On loads and loads of "championship" courses you can get away with spraying it around all over the place. But you can't at St Mellion. You have to concentrate on every (every) tee shot. And that's what marks it out of the ordinary. Go to St Andrews, or even Carnoustie to a certain extent and you can be as wayward off the tee as you like and get away with it. In many ways it actually pays you to be a little errant off the tee because you take a lot of the dangers (bunkers) out of play. Try that at St Mellion and you'll be reloading on almost every drive.
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree with Smiffy, this is the best parkland course I have played, so far.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 29, 2012)

Bigfoot said:



			Another vote here for the Belfry but I did enjoy Nairn. Having seen votes for Dornoch on this thread, I hope the are wrong as I hope to play it in August !!
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry about others, RD is superb and is in superb condition at the moment.

When you are up give me a shout and maybe get you another game at Nairn


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 29, 2012)

Bunkermonkey said:



			Played forest of arden championship course today, played it about a year ago and was impressed, however it doesnt seem a greenkeeper has been on the course since i last went, there were literally hundreds of unrepaired divots on fairways that looked like they hadnt seen a mower for a while, greens were fast but covered in pitchmarks. The back nine looked like something out of a tim burton movie with old dead oak trees everywhere. Its a great design but sadly lacking in maintainance.....
		
Click to expand...

I love the FOA for obvious reasons. I thought last year it was in decent nick and to be honest I didn't really see the problem with the dead trees. I thought it was quite interesting, especially with the deer mingling amongst them. I'm surprised its as bad as you say unless they are perhaps going to do something to the course and so feel they can leave it for a bit until the work is completed


----------



## Ethan (Apr 29, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Don't worry about others, RD is superb and is in superb condition at the moment.

When you are up give me a shout and maybe get you another game at Nairn
		
Click to expand...

Tom Watson loves RD, so I think Bigfoot is on safe ground for August. hopefully the 2 weeks of summer will occur then.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 29, 2012)

Ethan said:



			Tom Watson loves RD, so I think Bigfoot is on safe ground for August. hopefully the 2 weeks of summer will occur then.
		
Click to expand...

we have better weather than you at the moment old boy, just wait and see fat Tigers Photo's from Yesteday and Today.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 29, 2012)

RGDave said:



			Ouch. There are some great holes, particularly after the turn.....I think you've had bad luck, 'cause it's horrible in the wind and rain. I must admit though 2 of the par 3s are dull....and maybe the first 2 holes.

I'd give it 14/18. That's my new ranking method for golf courses, simply "how many good/decent holes" out of the 18.
		
Click to expand...

I played RSD in perfect links weather, bright and breezy. I was very disappointed. Yes it is tough but the only interesting holes were 14 to 17 in the dunes. The rest were pretty flat and featureless, the only protection was the really thick rough lining all the fairways. 

Certainly not a course I would rush back to play again.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 29, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I love the FOA for obvious reasons. I thought last year it was in decent nick and to be honest I didn't really see the problem with the dead trees. I thought it was quite interesting, especially with the deer mingling amongst them. I'm surprised its as bad as you say unless they are perhaps going to do something to the course and so feel they can leave it for a bit until the work is completed
		
Click to expand...

Played there a few weeks ago and to be honest I agree the dead trees dont seem a problem. It is a cracking layout with some very good holes on it. Know what the other chap is saying though and the pitch marks and the unrepaired divots. I mentioned it to the chaps in the Pro shop and they said it is when they have had a corporate event on it gets in this state and that they are aware of it and it will be sorted. So it is not a lack of investment or letting the place get run down.


----------



## Snelly (May 25, 2012)

My most overrated list is linked to the fact that they are desperately poor value for money.  The courses I have looked forward to playing and have been colossally underwhelmed are:

1. Loch Lomond - take away the scenery and nouveau riche ambience and it's nothing remotely special. The beautiful waitresses are the only redeeming feature that I can recall.
2. Wentworth West - 3rd best course at Wentworth and a laughable Â£358 for 18 holes plus you have to have a caddy now too which is an extra Â£50 plus a tip. Absolutely ridiculous.
3. Celtic Manor 2010 - it wasn't quite finished when I played it but I was unimpressed. Nice clubhouse though.
4. The Belfry - ruined a nice farm when they built it.  

I doubt I will ever play any of these again unless it is a freebie. 

I also agree with the Walton Heath comments.  Nice but doesn't have that special something and the noise from the M25 is constant.


----------



## Foxholer (May 25, 2012)

Snelly said:



			2. Wentworth West - 3rd best course at Wentworth and a laughable Â£358 for 18 holes plus you have to have a caddy now too which is an extra Â£50 plus a tip. Absolutely ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

H'mm. Agree that the other courses are very good, but they are not playing the PGA on The West because it's the '3rd best'.

Pretty sure the price structure has an element of 'determent' in there too - to keep wear and tear down.

Here's the Green fee structure: http://www.wentworthclub.com/golf/48/3015/
West fee includes caddy fee - but make sure you tip them well (if they do a good job) .

Best way to play any of the 'premium' ones, apart from freebies, is via club auctions - at Captain's Day etc.

Most over-rated for me is The Brabazon. About 4 very good holes, otherwise very dull. Doesn't mean it's not a great Ryder Cup venue though!  2014 RC is certainly being played on the '3rd best course on the complex' imo.


----------



## Snelly (May 30, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			H'mm. Agree that the other courses are very good, but they are not playing the PGA on The West because it's the '3rd best'.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point, well made. 

I think I would still rather play the other two though.  Especially after the changes - I don't like them.


----------



## North Mimms (May 30, 2012)

Furthest travelled for a disappointment...
Royal Melbourne in Australia.

We had to provide a letter of recommendation from our home Club before they would let us book a round.
Course was in average nick, dry as a bone and totally unmemorable.


----------



## Scadge (May 30, 2012)

```

```
I disagree with all those quoting the Brabazon, wentworth etc as I really enjoyed playing the course we've seen the pros play - this is history in my lifetime but I also appreciated the historic significance of st Andrews.  My vote although it was close is porthmadog which we played last spring and which was in truly horrible draught conditions and where the front nine even in great nick would struggle to match most munis for interest


----------



## dog377 (May 30, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Oh well,


That's you off the invite list next year, no point in wasting your diesel!


:ears:
		
Click to expand...

I'll come instead


----------



## thecraw (May 30, 2012)

dog377 said:



			I'll come instead
		
Click to expand...

No problem, get in touch at the start of next season.


----------



## dog377 (May 30, 2012)

My list is:

1. Belfry Brabazon - not helped by the fact it's the last time I saw my old inlaws before I got divorced - excrutiating.....ha

2. Linden Hall, Northumberland - terrible welcome in the pro shop and utterly dismal front nine.  Played here and swore to never play a parkland course again.


----------



## Dodger (May 30, 2012)

dog377 said:



			My list is:

1. Belfry Brabazon - not helped by the fact it's the last time I saw my old inlaws before I got divorced - excrutiating.....ha

2. Linden Hall, Northumberland - terrible welcome in the pro shop and utterly dismal front nine.  Played here and swore to never play a parkland course again.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise Linden Hall was rated.......a golf course of a Chain Hotel that is the same as the rest of them but it isn't 'rated'.


----------



## Foxholer (May 30, 2012)

Snelly said:



			I think I would still rather play the other two though.  Especially after the changes - I don't like them.
		
Click to expand...

Changes have successfully implemented the brief - which was to make every hole a championship hole - so it was the breifthat was 'wrong' imo. 

Classic Colt 'respite' holes (6 and 16) have been over-bunkered imo. Championship tee on 6 an example of 'thinking out of the box' but they couldn't do anything at that end of 16, so tricked up the green excessively imo. I love the bunker in front of the green and the back one gets 'in yer heed' but the other 2 could simply be swale or rough, so tougher than bunkers for the guns and easier for we hackers! Oh - and it was SI16 until April (now 5!).

18 now works for what they wanted - an exciting/risk reward finish. But it has taken 2 further changes after the initial one to get to this point. Best change, for me, was to 15, which changed a tired looking, but really good, hole into a fantastically sparkling challenge (SI1).

First 8 holes have never really flowed for me - just a set of different 'questions'. But, from the (nearly) halfway house, it's a cracking course. And one of the 3 best sets of Par 3s I know - East Course (from Yellows) and Swinley Forest being the others.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Jul 9, 2012)

Crawfy said:



			The De Vere Carrick...if it wasn't on the banks of Loch Lomond it would not command the fees it presently does
		
Click to expand...

Played the Carrick on Saturday and I agree with you.  Even with a 50% discount it wasn't worth it!

Boring design, no outstanding holes, sodden course, midges and the biggest amount of duck & goose poo ever!!

I know they cannot help the midges but the draining could be better and they could "sweep" the poo.

Nice clubhouse, good pro shop, great staff and beautiful location but I won't be hurrying back.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 9, 2012)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Played the Carrick on Saturday and I agree with you.  Even with a 50% discount it wasn't worth it!

*Boring design, no outstanding holes,* sodden course, midges and the biggest amount of duck & goose poo ever!!

I know they cannot help the midges but the draining could be better and they could "sweep" the poo.

Nice clubhouse, good pro shop, great staff and beautiful location but I won't be hurrying back.
		
Click to expand...


I will agree that the drainage is very poor and the first 2 maybe 3 holes are not the most interesting but after that it is a very good layout. The 4th is a great golf hole dog leging round the water. The 7th is a spectacular driving hole and offers great vistas of Ben Lomond and Loch Lomond. The 8th is a top class par 5. 11th is a decent par 5 from memory. 14th and 15th are brilliant golf holes, superbly thought out and laid out. 16 is a decent par 3 with well placed bunkering. 17 and 18 decent finishing holes as well in my opinion. To be honest I think the back 9 is very strong in general. 

My opinion is its a cracking layout if I'm being perfectly honest. The condition of it can be shocking at times, the drainage is very poor and its clear that its only a cash cow for DeVere.

As for midges, how the hell you can complain about midges at Loch Lomond in a damp humid July I will never know. As sure as you'll get flies round a dog poo you'll get midges at LL!


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Jul 9, 2012)

Each to his own I suppose but it done nothing for me.

I did say there was nothing they can do about the midges and that the scenery was fantastic.

The best hole was the 13th I thought


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 2, 2016)

Had a nice read of this thread and there are some interesting views and thoughts in here. Totally agree with some posts, disagree with others.


----------



## 3565 (Nov 3, 2016)

Ganton and Trevose. Rather poke my eye out then play those again.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 3, 2016)

Links courses, I just don't get it, bland and boring IMO. Ooh there's a fairway with some long grass and gorse next to it, superb...
I'd rather play a visually attractive course any day.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Nov 3, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Links courses, I just don't get it, bland and boring IMO. Ooh there's a fairway with some long grass and gorse next to it, superb...
I'd rather play a visually attractive course any day.
		
Click to expand...

Take a drive up the A1 to East Lothian &#128077;&#127948;


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 3, 2016)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Take a drive up the A1 to East Lothian &#128077;&#127948;
		
Click to expand...

Any particular suggestions? My regular pp ain't a massive links fan either, I think we both need educating.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Nov 3, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Any particular suggestions? My regular pp ain't a massive links fan either, I think we both need educating.
		
Click to expand...

My favourite is Gullane no.2 and you have no.1 & no.3 next to it, New Luffness, Craigielaw, North Berwick, NB The Glen, Longniddry, Dunbar, Archerfield


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Nov 3, 2016)

SAPCOR1 said:



			My favourite is Gullane no.2 and you have no.1 & no.3 next to it, New Luffness, Craigielaw, North Berwick, NB The Glen, Longniddry, Dunbar, Archerfield
		
Click to expand...

http://www.golfeastlothian.com/golf-courses


----------



## richy (Nov 3, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Links courses, I just don't get it, bland and boring IMO. Ooh there's a fairway with some long grass and gorse next to it, superb...
I'd rather play a visually attractive course any day.
		
Click to expand...

Just curious, what links courses have you played. I haven't played many but I've enjoyed the ones I have.


----------



## smange (Nov 3, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Links courses, I just don't get it, bland and boring IMO. Ooh there's a fairway with some long grass and gorse next to it, superb...
I'd rather play a visually attractive course any day.
		
Click to expand...

https://vimeo.com/175206671?ref=fb-share&1

A trip to the north west of Ireland is what you need


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 3, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Links courses, I just don't get it, bland and boring IMO. Ooh there's a fairway with some long grass and gorse next to it, superb...
I'd rather play a visually attractive course any day.
		
Click to expand...

I've found that it's the long grass and gorse that makes a course very attractive and visually stunning but each to there own.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 3, 2016)

great another 4 year old thread resurrected


strange seeing all the posters that have long been blackballed


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 3, 2016)

richy said:



			Just curious, what links courses have you played. I haven't played many but I've enjoyed the ones I have.
		
Click to expand...

I've played Dunstanburgh and Silloth that I recall, walked around a few others including Troon and Royal Birkdale. They just bore the nuts off me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2016)

The Grove 

And in regards Links courses - once you play a decent one you will understand the beauty of them


----------



## IanG (Nov 3, 2016)

smange said:



https://vimeo.com/175206671?ref=fb-share&1

A trip to the north west of Ireland is what you need
		
Click to expand...

Wow,  what an amazing video - you're right we all need a trip to Ireland !


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 3, 2016)

Some of these answers regarding links courses reminds me of conversations I have had with red wine lovers. If anyone says they don't like them then it is just because they haven't tried the right one. No, it's not. They wont let it go. I'm with Beezerk on this. It doesn't mean that we think links courses are bad, it's just that they are not attractive to us and there are thousands of parkland courses we would rather play ahead of them. 

Links lovers, red wine lovers, you need to accept that there are people out there who don't share your tastes. Deal with it.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 3, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Some of these answers regarding links courses reminds me of conversations I have had with red wine lovers. If anyone says they don't like them then it is just because they haven't tried the right one. No, it's not. They wont let it go. I'm with Beezerk on this. It doesn't mean that we think links courses are bad, it's just that they are not attractive to us and there are thousands of parkland courses we would rather play ahead of them. 

Links lovers, red wine lovers, you need to accept that there are people out there who don't share your tastes. Deal with it.
		
Click to expand...

Good point.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 3, 2016)

The Craw used to be very entertaining though.:lol:


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 3, 2016)

3565 said:



			Ganton and Trevose. Rather poke my eye out then play those again.
		
Click to expand...


GANTON? you've lost your mind.

Trevose i agree with, definitely overrated


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Nov 3, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Some of these answers regarding links courses reminds me of conversations I have had with red wine lovers. If anyone says they don't like them then it is just because they haven't tried the right one. No, it's not. They wont let it go. I'm with Beezerk on this. It doesn't mean that we think links courses are bad, it's just that they are not attractive to us and there are thousands of parkland courses we would rather play ahead of them. 

Links lovers, red wine lovers, you need to accept that there are people out there who don't share your tastes. Deal with it.
		
Click to expand...

Just like some peoples view on cuffed golf trousers I suppose.  Deal with it &#128523;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 3, 2016)

Ha ha, although on that I am right, horrible.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 3, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Some of these answers regarding links courses reminds me of conversations I have had with red wine lovers. If anyone says they don't like them then it is just because they haven't tried the right one. No, it's not. They wont let it go. I'm with Beezerk on this. It doesn't mean that we think links courses are bad, it's just that they are not attractive to us and there are thousands of parkland courses we would rather play ahead of them. 

Links lovers, red wine lovers, you need to accept that there are people out there who don't share your tastes. Deal with it.
		
Click to expand...

Hang on.. You don't like Red Wine and Links Golf Courses? Maybe you just haven't tried the right golf forum yet


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 3, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			I've played Dunstanburgh and Silloth that I recall, walked around a few others including Troon and Royal Birkdale. *They just bore the nuts off me.*

Click to expand...

Exactly the same could be said for Parkland courses that have almost identical conditions for every round! Links courses have different conditions every round - even/especially on the same day! And many throw in 'curve-balls' of random 'odd' bounces that can test how a player reacts to/recovers from unexpected results! I'm a fan of links (style) courses!


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 3, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			Exactly the same could be said for Parkland courses that have almost identical conditions for every round! Links courses have different conditions every round - even/especially on the same day! And many throw in 'curve-balls' of random 'odd' bounces that can test how a player reacts to/recovers from unexpected results! I'm a fan of links (style) courses!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not really fussed about differing conditions, if it looks bland to the eye then I won't go back.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 3, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			I'm not really fussed about differing conditions, if it looks bland to the eye then I won't go back.
		
Click to expand...

We'll have to arrange a meet at Seaton Carew GC, the Nuclear Power Station and the Council tip views could never be described as bland :rofl:


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 3, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			I'm not really fussed about differing conditions, if it looks bland to the eye then I won't go back.
		
Click to expand...

So it's the views and not the Golf (or even the company!) that's your priority!


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 3, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			We'll have to arrange a meet at Seaton Carew GC, the Nuclear Power Station and the Council tip views could never be described as bland :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Lol I bottled playing there last year cos I heard the bunkers are above head height &#128517;


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 3, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			So it's the views and not the Golf (or even the company!) that's your priority! 

Click to expand...

Erm yeah, if you say so.
Put it this way, I'd rather play in Florida in the baking sunshine all year round than at a "changeable" links course &#128526;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 3, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Lol I bottled playing there last year cos I heard the bunkers are above head height &#128517;
		
Click to expand...

Only some&#128515;, it's a superb course, gis a shout if you fancy giving it a go.


----------



## smange (Nov 3, 2016)

IanG said:



			Wow,  what an amazing video - you're right we all need a trip to Ireland !
		
Click to expand...

We are planning on a return to Ballyliffin next year for an Irish forum meet and will hopefully include at least one other Donegal links course so keep your eyes open in the new year once we get some prices and dates confirmed.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 3, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			Exactly the same could be said for *Parkland courses that have almost identical conditions for every round!* *Links courses have different conditions every round* - even/especially on the same day! And many throw in 'curve-balls' of random 'odd' bounces that can test how a player reacts to/recovers from unexpected results! I'm a fan of links (style) courses!
		
Click to expand...

I love links, heathland, parkland, moorland etc and would argue that every course has differing conditions at different times of day, and on different days, not just links courses. 
Swirling winds at the foot of a valley in amongst the trees for example.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 3, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			great another 4 year old thread resurrected


strange seeing all the posters that have long been blackballed
		
Click to expand...


Thought your bum may twitch when I saw a few votes for youyr home track. Surprised that there are no votes for the Kintye Course at Turnberry.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 3, 2016)

smange said:



https://vimeo.com/175206671?ref=fb-share&1

A trip to the north west of Ireland is what you need
		
Click to expand...

What a great link smange. I've played quite a few of those courses and they are amongst the very finest links courses on the planet. Really need to get back over for another visit  :thup:


----------



## Bigfoot (Nov 3, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Lol I bottled playing there last year cos I heard the bunkers are above head height &#128517;
		
Click to expand...

Not from my point of view. For that you need to go to Royal North Devon.


----------



## LCW (Nov 3, 2016)

smange said:



https://vimeo.com/175206671?ref=fb-share&1

A trip to the north west of Ireland is what you need
		
Click to expand...

Wow!!! Thanks for posting that what an unbelievable video !


----------



## TerryA (Nov 3, 2016)

Ganton
Plenty of tradition but the course doesn't live up to the hype - overrated and vastly over priced!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 3, 2016)

Jacko_G said:



			Thought your bum may twitch when I saw a few votes for youyr home track. Surprised that there are no votes for the Kintye Course at Turnberry.
		
Click to expand...

or Machrihanish


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 3, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			or Machrihanish

Click to expand...


Or Machrihanish Dunes


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 3, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			or Machrihanish

Click to expand...

People can only vote on what they honestly evaluate.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 3, 2016)

Jacko_G said:



			People can only vote on what they honestly evaluate.
		
Click to expand...

after reading it again i see there were a couple for Machrihanish


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 3, 2016)

TerryA said:



			Ganton
Plenty of tradition but the course doesn't live up to the hype - overrated and vastly over priced!
		
Click to expand...

Over priced? I paid Â£50. That's an absolute steal.

I'm shocked people can say it's overrrated.


----------



## Val (Nov 3, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			or Machrihanish

Click to expand...

:rofl:

Didnt take long for the penny to drop eh


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 3, 2016)

Val said:



			:rofl:

Didnt take long for the penny to drop eh 

Click to expand...

TBH Val i thought it for some time this just confirmed it


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 3, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			I'm shocked people can say it's overrrated.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously they struggle to get out of bunkers


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 3, 2016)

Carnoustie! It's crap

gutted there's a few mentions of ganton, just agreed to play there at the end of the month, and to an open there next year.

wonder if I can get away with pulling out?

again... &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Val (Nov 3, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			TBH Val i thought it for some time this just confirmed it 

Click to expand...

Far too many clues


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 3, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Carnoustie! It's crap

gutted there's a few mentions of ganton, just agreed to play there at the end of the month, and to an open there next year.

wonder if I can get away with pulling out?

again... &#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Cornoustie isn't crap. It's just not very pretty. Much nicer looking golf courses out there but as a test of golf it's right up there.


----------



## Val (Nov 3, 2016)

Probably the most over rated course I've played since this thread started is Hillside. Good course granted but I was a bit under whelmed and exoected better.


----------



## Odvan (Nov 3, 2016)

Val said:



			Probably the most over rated course I've played since this thread started is Hillside. Good course granted but I was a bit under whelmed and exoected better.
		
Click to expand...

How long ya reckon Martin until 'he' appears  ?


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 3, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Carnoustie! It's crap

gutted there's a few mentions of ganton, just agreed to play there at the end of the month, and to an open there next year.

wonder if I can get away with pulling out?

again... &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

It's fantastic mate. If there was a 36 hole scratch open there I'd happily drive the 4hrs to it.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Nov 3, 2016)

Might be a fairly standard statement but Wentworth West really isn't all that.

See also Gullane No.1


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 3, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Carnoustie! It's crap

gutted there's a few mentions of ganton, just agreed to play there at the end of the month, and to an open there next year.

wonder if I can get away with pulling out?

again... &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Ganton is absolutely superb Dave, I can't wait to go back.  I thought it was going to be good but exceeded my expectations massively.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Nov 3, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			It's fantastic mate. If there was a 36 hole scratch open there I'd happily drive the 4hrs to it.
		
Click to expand...

There is an entire open week in september of a 36 hole qualifier (one on each) with top 64 scratch playing a knockout round the championship course and next 64 net round the burnside. Includes a practice round and consolation stablefords as well


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 3, 2016)

Hosel Fade said:



			There is an entire open week in september of a 36 hole qualifier (one on each) with top 64 scratch playing a knockout round the championship course and next 64 net round the burnside. Includes a practice round and consolation stablefords as well
		
Click to expand...

Thats called The Tassie and is normal filled in under 10 mins when they open it up


----------



## Hosel Fade (Nov 3, 2016)

stevek1969 said:



			Thats called The Tassie and is normal filled in under 10 mins when they open it up
		
Click to expand...

for good reason, played in it twice 

Entries are just after new year if I remember right


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 3, 2016)

stevek1969 said:



			Thats called The Tassie and is normal filled in under 10 secs when they open it up
		
Click to expand...

Fixed for you Steve   :thup:


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 3, 2016)

Hosel Fade said:



			for good reason, played in it twice 

Entries are just after new year if I remember right
		
Click to expand...

Luckily I'm only 15 mins drive away and can play every year thru my club and lads in work who are Links ticket holders


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 3, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Ganton is absolutely superb Dave, I can't wait to go back.  I thought it was going to be good but exceeded my expectations massively.
		
Click to expand...

This was a course I was looking into for my 40th so was suprised to see it on here, heard loads of good things about it.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 3, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			This was a course I was looking into for my 40th so was suprised to see it on here, heard loads of good things about it.
		
Click to expand...

Take it from me, it is a tremendous golf course. Don't listen to the heretics that know nothing


----------



## moogie (Nov 3, 2016)

Most over rated I've played

Close House Colt
Condition is pristine
Layout & design.....very underwhelming

At approx Â£110 per round too,  it's way overpriced


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 3, 2016)

Moogie - Does anyone actually pay Â£110 to play there? Surely not.

Ganton - A friend of mine plays a lot of corporate golf and rates Ganton as one of the best he has played. He loves Alwoodley but he rates Ganton above that. He has played pretty much every course of note in the NE and Yorkshire. How you are treated in the bar as a guest at Ganton is a different matter. Dave - I dare you to step over the line in the bar. Try it and see what happens.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 3, 2016)

Hosel Fade said:



			There is an entire open week in september of a 36 hole qualifier (one on each) with top 64 scratch playing a knockout round the championship course and next 64 net round the burnside. Includes a practice round and consolation stablefords as well
		
Click to expand...

No mate I meant Ganton. Not Carnoustie


----------



## Val (Nov 3, 2016)

Odvan said:



			How long ya reckon Martin until 'he' appears  ?
		
Click to expand...

His usual, probably around 23.00


----------



## 3565 (Nov 3, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			GANTON? you've lost your mind.

Trevose i agree with, definitely overrated
		
Click to expand...

Nope, played it in late 90's and couldn't remember anything about it. So played in the mid am 2-3 years ago, practise round and then 36 next day, I played with the winner that day, but still nothing stands out about the course. Just find it unmemorable. 

But what do I know, there are some qualified course architects and better golfers on this forum that are more qualified then my opinion............


----------



## 3565 (Nov 3, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Obviously they struggle to get out of bunkers  

Click to expand...

Bunkers? Lol, you've played Woodhall I take it, Gantons are kids play pits. &#128514;


----------



## Piece (Nov 3, 2016)

Carnoustie and Hillside overrated? Blimey. Tough audience.... :ears:


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Nov 3, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ha ha, although on that I am right, horrible.
		
Click to expand...

Lol, not for me either


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 3, 2016)

Piece said:



			Carnoustie and Hillside overrated? Blimey. Tough audience.... :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Ignore Davie. He just had a shocker when we played Carnoustie....

I used to think West Lancs was overrated, but now I absolutely love it..

Slaley was just a pointless slog with maybe 2 good holes..


----------



## Val (Nov 3, 2016)

Piece said:



			Carnoustie and Hillside overrated? Blimey. Tough audience.... :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Don't read over rated as meaning poor. I expected Hillside to be way better that it was, it was good but it's no Formby


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 3, 2016)

Val said:



			Don't read over rated as meaning poor. I expected Hillside to be way better that it was, it was good but it's no Formby 

Click to expand...

It's not even as good as S&A....


----------



## Val (Nov 3, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Ignore Davie. He just had a shocker when we played Carnoustie....

I used to think West Lancs was overrated, but now I absolutely love it..

Slaley was just a pointless slog with maybe 2 good holes..
		
Click to expand...

I haven't played West Lancs since we had that meet in the winter years ago, quite liked it even though we had a short course that day but I will say it was the most unwelcoming course I ever visited


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 3, 2016)

Val said:



			I haven't played West Lancs since we had that meet in the winter years ago, quite liked it even though we had a short course that day but I will say it was the most unwelcoming course I ever visited
		
Click to expand...

Agreed on that day.. I've been back since and the welcome has been great..Playing it again in a few weeks and really looking forward to it..


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 3, 2016)

cant say i have played an over rated course,as they are all good courses in someones mind. 
i have played poor courses ,but they werent ever over rated anyway so you cant count them .
 everyone will have differing ideas as to why they think a certain track dosent do what its cracked up to do. 
it could have been ,poor greens ,poor facilities ,or any number of things ,so to have a thread on the subject just seems a little odd to me.


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 3, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Moogie - Does anyone actually pay Â£110 to play there? Surely not.

Ganton - A friend of mine plays a lot of corporate golf and rates Ganton as one of the best he has played. He loves Alwoodley but he rates Ganton above that. He has played pretty much every course of note in the NE and Yorkshire. How you are treated in the bar as a guest at Ganton is a different matter. Dave - I dare you to step over the line in the bar. Try it and see what happens.
		
Click to expand...

would that mean me actually going the bar? Haha fat chance.. :rofl:


----------



## Crow (Nov 3, 2016)

smange said:



https://vimeo.com/175206671?ref=fb-share&1

A trip to the north west of Ireland is what you need
		
Click to expand...

Stunning, what's the cost of living like there?


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 3, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			would that mean me actually going the bar? Haha fat chance.. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

But what if the Bandit is next to the bar?


----------



## Junior (Nov 3, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Carnoustie! It's crap

gutted there's a few mentions of ganton, just agreed to play there at the end of the month, and to an open there next year.

wonder if I can get away with pulling out?

again... &#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Its only opinion mate.  IMO Ganton is outstanding.  One of the best inland courses in the U.K.  Didn't go in the clubhouse as it was late and we needed to get home.


----------



## Dando (Nov 3, 2016)

For me Hever castle is massively over rated. Apart from some pretty magnificent trees (sad I know) I didnt find any of the holes enjoyable and was bored for the whole round - apart from seeing a snake on the 1st tee and mrs dando almost crapping herself!


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 3, 2016)

San Lorenzo. People raved about it before we went. The course was okay - average condition. Layout okay. But the customer service was appalling. As a package, nowhere near good enough to justify the green fee.


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 3, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Ignore Davie. He just had a shocker when we played Carnoustie....

I used to think West Lancs was overrated, but now I absolutely love it..

Slaley was just a pointless slog with maybe 2 good holes..
		
Click to expand...

imagine if my opinion was based on if I'd had a shocker, I'd hate golf!

now that I think about it...




just had a quick scan through the whole thread. Seems that craw fella had a bit about him &#128077;


----------



## Bobirdie (Nov 3, 2016)

Gleneagles pga for me


----------



## Mike07 (Nov 3, 2016)

Old Course, oceanico in vilamoura. Terrible condition and nothing special


----------



## LCW (Nov 3, 2016)

For me has to be The Brabazon at the belfry.  First experience was marred with a near 6 hour round,  It was the busiest golf course I have ever been on by a country mile.

I went back to give it another chance as my frustration first time round meant I didn't take particular noticed to anything that day apart from how slow it was.  Upon completing the second more timely round I was properly underwhelmed.  The 10th is a special hole and the 18th has the McGinley/O'Connor memories but I found the whole place pretty bland and a bit insipid.  I assume it has only hosted the Ryder cup due to the complex and the space it has.  The whole complex I might add is first class from the hotel to the nightclub but I would not go back for the golf.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 3, 2016)

Woburn and Westhills

To be fair I played them when they were wetter than normal but they were 2 of my worst days on a golf course.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2016)

I struggle to think of too many holes at The Grove despite playing it three times. Mind you as I've never paid a penny to play it's perhaps harsh to be overly critical. I was a little disappointed with St Pierre in places despite playing ok and can only remember a couple of holes


----------



## TomRogers147 (Feb 8, 2017)

swanny32 said:



			Not played a massive amount of top notch courses in my time but Stoke-by-Nayland a few weeks ago was rubbish even though in this months GM they make it sound like I enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I played the Gainsborough course there twice last may and both times it was in dreadful condition all round. Though you could see it has a lot of potential. The 10th hole which goes round a large lake was very impressive. A real shame it wasn't better presented.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 8, 2017)

Richuk123 said:



			For me, (maybe contraversial considering its short history) but it's The Brabazon @ The Belfry. Sure, its a good course, but to have held 4 Ryder Cups and held numerous European Tour Events??? Really???

Only 3 holes did anything for me. 9th , 10th and 18th. The rest, nothing special and i think the PGA National is a far better track.
		
Click to expand...

This for me too!

Though I'd rate the 3rd (particularly) and 17th as very good holes - and the 1st and 2nd as pretty good warm up ones. Not keen on 10, though I can understand why others might!


----------



## Snelly (Feb 8, 2017)

I have probably answered on this before but the most overrated courses I have played are Wentworth West, Belfry Brabazon, Loch Lomond and Walton Heath.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 8, 2017)

Wentworth West


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 8, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			...
I used to think West Lancs was overrated, but now I absolutely love it..
		
Click to expand...

That's not unusual for a links course! What may seem bland/disappointing in a particular round could easily change to outstanding in the next - even on the same day! Very dependent on breeze, even if only gentle, unlike (even open) parkland courses which may become a bit samey!


----------



## IanM (Feb 8, 2017)

I am not sure the Brabazon is highly rated, so it might not be overrated!   ..... it had the Ryder Cup because De Verre shelled out big bucks to get it!  I've not met a golfer who ever said "wow" about it... some decent holes, decent (if pricey) venue as it has 3 courses on site.... but never wow!!  I played the PGA National ages ago before the changes and I thought it was dreadful...so I hope that's improved.  

Royal St David's disappointed me when I played it.  Very good finishing stretch (apart from 18th) in the dunes, many of the rest less memorable. (In my view)  Not a bad course but given the rating, I was expecting more when I visited.

The Grove gets some stick, but the condition has always been fantastic when I've been .... even in January.

I am struggling to think of another course in the top 100 I've visited and thought..."top 100? Really?"


----------



## JamPal (Feb 8, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Woburn and Westhills

To be fair I played them when they were wetter than normal but they were 2 of my worst days on a golf course.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear. I played the Dukes and the Marquess and thought both were superb.  Would love to have another crack at them both.  However, the weather was nice and the course was immaculate.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 8, 2017)

Snelly said:



			I have probably answered on this before but the most overrated courses I have played are Wentworth West, Belfry Brabazon, Loch Lomond and Walton Heath.
		
Click to expand...

Loch Lomond really? What was over rated about it for you as it looks bucket list for me. Genuinely interested.


----------



## Fish (Feb 8, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			I used to think West Lancs was overrated, but now I absolutely love it...
		
Click to expand...

It was bloody cold, I ripped the front 9 up with Craw, Junior & &Stu in tow but fell away on the back 9 but was unlucky on a couple of the blind drives. 



Val said:



			I haven't played West Lancs since we had that meet in the winter years ago, quite liked it even though we had a short course that day but I will say it was the most unwelcoming course I ever visited
		
Click to expand...

It left a sour taste in my mouth, they knew we were out there and had travelled from around the country but still shut the kitchen and were, imo, pretty ignorant. 



bluewolf said:



			Agreed on that day.. I've been back since and the welcome has been great..Playing it again in a few weeks and really looking forward to it..
		
Click to expand...

Would need to give it another go, I didn't have a great day in pouring rain when playing St Anne's Old Links not long after, I'll have to come up for a couple of days and play them both again &#128077;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 8, 2017)

Just about any course built in the last 60 years. Brabazon, Woburn, Gleneagles PGA, Celtic Manor etc;


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 8, 2017)

Royal Liverpool ( Hoylake ) it was like a big field when the rough is down.
very disappointed.


----------



## richart (Feb 8, 2017)

I thought Remedy Oak was the first time I played it, but having played it again this year, it has gone up in my estimation.

Not a fan of Royal North Devon, but never played it when it was in good condition. Feel like I want to throw my golf shoes away after coming off the course, and buying a new pair. Did laugh when some of the members were telling us it was better than Saunton.


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2017)

clubchamp98 said:



			Royal Liverpool ( Hoylake ) it was like a big field when the rough is down.
very disappointed.
		
Click to expand...

I was very underwhelmed when I played Hoylake, maybe it was because I played it the day after Formby.  There's no doubting the place is full of history but strip away that history, Tigers 2 iron in the fantastic looking clubhouse and the course wasn't all that compared to so many others along that coastline. 

Another I need to play again &#128540;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 9, 2017)

Woodhall Spa, Hotchkin.
Nice layout, superb greens.... but what's with all the bloody bunkers??????
You could remove 50% of them and it would be a great course.
But all those bunkers make it a joke.
If I stand on a par 5 and have about 150 yards of heather to clear, that to me is the "hazard".
Why then put a massive great bunker about 50 yards in front of the tee in amongst it, making it even harder to progress up the fairway?
Topping my tee shot into thick heather is penalty enough thank you very much.
Mickey Mouse bunkering in my opinion.


----------



## 3565 (Feb 9, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Woodhall Spa, Hotchkin.
Nice layout, superb greens.... but what's with all the bloody bunkers??????
You could remove 50% of them and it would be a great course.
But all those bunkers make it a joke.
If I stand on a par 5 and have about 150 yards of heather to clear, that to me is the "hazard".
Why then put a massive great bunker about 50 yards in front of the tee in amongst it, making it even harder to progress up the fairway?
Topping my tee shot into thick heather is penalty enough thank you very much.
Mickey Mouse bunkering in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Wellllll you better not go back there again then, cos with the renervations and clearing that Tom Doaks has done in phase one, they've found hidden bunkers that have been put back into play.  
If You take 50% of the bunkering out of Woodhall Spa then you would turn it into another ordinary and overrated course. It's part of Spa's charm.


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 9, 2017)

West sussex.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 9, 2017)

3565 said:



			Wellllll you better not go back there again then, cos with the renervations and clearing that Tom Doaks has done in phase one, they've found hidden bunkers that have been put back into play.  If You take 50% of the bunkering out of Woodhall Spa then you would turn it into another ordinary and overrated course. It's part of Spa's charm.
		
Click to expand...

Have you been and had a look yet? The 7th is so different and good news for Smiffy, Tom Doak has put a few more bunkers in


----------



## Snelly (Feb 9, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			West sussex.
		
Click to expand...

That is the biggest surprise on this thread.  I think the West Sussex is one of the finest heathland courses that there is.  It is sublime.  Each to their own though......


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 9, 2017)

Burnham and Berrow..... after I was told it was told that it was the best links course in England.


----------



## Snelly (Feb 9, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Loch Lomond really? What was over rated about it for you as it looks bucket list for me. Genuinely interested.
		
Click to expand...

The course is immaculately presented, the clubhouse lovely and the staff are very good.  However, I thought the layout and design were pretty dull and were the course not surrounded by some of the most beautiful scenery in the land, it would not have any sort of wow factor at all.  Distinctly average.  I can only recall two holes. 

Additionally, it feels very new money and the garish atmosphere isn't really my cup of tea.   

I would also add one caveat in Loch Lomond's defence - on the day I played, I was a guest of a famous ex-footballer who is a club member.  He was one of the most objectionable people you could wish to meet and certainly affected my mood during my visit.  I could have cheerfully felled him with a left cross on several occasions - an absolute XXXX.

It may well be that if I played the course again with more charming company then I may change my view.  Unlikely I think though - it just wasn't my kind of place; ditto the Grove, Centurion, Oxfordshire, Belfry, Wisley, Buckinghamshire, Remedy Oak and Wentworth West - they all leave me cold and I would not be bothered in the slightest if I never played any of them again.


----------



## CallawayKid (Feb 9, 2017)

I've played there a few times Snelly and loved every shot, even the 'power fade' into the Loch  Again, could be the company I was with or the decanter of whisky in the room!

CK


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 9, 2017)

Snelly said:



			The course is immaculately presented, the clubhouse lovely and the staff are very good.  However, I thought the layout and design were pretty dull and were the course not surrounded by some of the most beautiful scenery in the land, it would not have any sort of wow factor at all.  Distinctly average.  I can only recall two holes. 

Additionally, it feels very new money and the garish atmosphere isn't really my cup of tea.   

I would also add one caveat in Loch Lomond's defence - on the day I played, I was a guest of a famous ex-footballer who is a club member.  He was one of the most objectionable people you could wish to meet and certainly affected my mood during my visit.  I could have cheerfully felled him with a left cross on several occasions - an absolute XXXX.

It may well be that if I played the course again with more charming company then I may change my view.  Unlikely I think though - it just wasn't my kind of place; ditto the Grove, Centurion, Oxfordshire, Belfry, Wisley, Buckinghamshire, Remedy Oak and Wentworth West - they all leave me cold and I would not be bothered in the slightest if I never played any of them again.
		
Click to expand...


You play in some exalted company. Not the footballer but the courses you get to play. Good effort.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Feb 9, 2017)

The usual suspects I suppose, Wentworth West, Gleneagles PGA (saw someone on the thread call it the 4th best course in Auchterarder which is quite fitting, if not scathing as I like Auchterarder GC over the fence quite a bit).

To add another I haven't seen mentioned, I don't think Gullane 1 is anywhere near #63 in the country personally.


----------



## bernix (Feb 9, 2017)

New Course @ St. Andrews
doesnt compare with its neighbours (Old & Jubilee), even Eden Course is better imo

Old Head in Ireland wins the price for overpriceyness


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 9, 2017)

I'd agree with some of snellys comments on Loch Lomond. I do think it has more than two memorable holes but it does have a few forgettable or daft ones. If it's overrated, though, I'd say it's only because it is so highly regarded rather than because it isn't a great experience. 

My biggest disappointment, though, was for a place where no expense seems to be spared and almost everything is immaculate, there has been a complete lack of thought or consideration for the female golfers. Some of the tees are a joke, among the worst I've seen anywhere. And that's just their size and condition never mind positioning. I drove the green on one par 4 with a five wood. One of the par 5s you can layup off the tee with about a 5 iron and still find the green in 2 with a 7 iron.

I'm afraid it goes into the western gailles category for me. Top tip for both is don't even think about playing off the "reds".


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 9, 2017)

Leven Links played it recently and don't see what all the fuss is about, over the wall at Lundin Links is a much better course,just my thoughts


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 9, 2017)

stevek1969 said:



			Leven Links played it recently and don't see what all the fuss is about, over the wall at Lundin Links is a much better course,just my thoughts
		
Click to expand...

I'm the opposite Steve, i thought Leven was better than Lundin, mainly because of those  middle holes esp the par 3 up the hill. a nasty experience on that hole.... flashed it bounced off the house at the back of the green


----------



## Snelly (Feb 9, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			If it's overrated, though, I'd say it's only because it is so highly regarded rather than because it isn't a great experience.
		
Click to expand...

I think you are right.  More anti-climax than overrated.  

My experience wasn't great but that was certainly down to the company I kept on the day. 

I also recall being disappointed with the yellow tees of the day now that you mention it.  Some of the holes were reduced beyond acceptability.  I had forgotten this aspect. 

Lovely part of the world of course but if I am in that neck of the woods again, a nice hike up Ben Lomond would be far more preferable than another 18 holes.


----------



## 3565 (Feb 9, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Have you been and had a look yet? The 7th is so different and good news for Smiffy, Tom Doak has put a few more bunkers in 

Click to expand...

No not yet, although I've seen some photos from Stephen Bennett took the other week, and one of them was the 7th, you can actually see the flag now from the tee, the 15th behind the green and that new big bunker that's been discovered which looks amazing.  I might go watch The Brabazon there this year tho.


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2017)

bernix said:



			New Course @ St. Andrews
doesnt compare with its neighbours (Old & Jubilee), even Eden Course is better imo

Old Head in Ireland wins the price for overpriceyness
		
Click to expand...

Really surprised with this, as I absolutely loved the New Course. Eden is ok, but not in the same class in my opinion.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 9, 2017)

richart said:



			Really surprised with this, as I absolutely loved the New Course. Eden is ok, but not in the same class in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

yes, most people i know that have played them all all rate the new at the top


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Feb 9, 2017)

The most overrated course I've played would be The Ocean Course at Vale do Lobo.
So many bland holes for such an expensive round. 

Not a patch on The Royal Course at VdL, which is brilliant and well worth the 180 Euro green fee.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 9, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			yes, most people i know that have played them all all rate the new at the top
		
Click to expand...

Played the Old and New in November - thought they were both fantastic; I wanted to stay for longer and play them again, along with all the other courses in St Andrews!

These kind of threads always amuse me as how do you define overrated? If you want to play a course that is immaculately presented with near enough perfect conditioning to play the game on then the Brabazon and The Grove can hardly ever be called 'overrated'; but if you want the hairs-on-the-back-of-the-neck effect then you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 9, 2017)

Love the New Course, I've played it several times. I'd say its better than the jubilee by some distance but I've heard some rate the jubilee higher.

Most overrated - it's got to be Royal Liverpool, nothing else comes close.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Feb 9, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'd agree with some of snellys comments on Loch Lomond. I do think it has more than two memorable holes but it does have a few forgettable or daft ones. If it's overrated, though, I'd say it's only because it is so highly regarded rather than because it isn't a great experience. 

My biggest disappointment, though, was for a place where no expense seems to be spared and almost everything is immaculate, there has been a complete lack of thought or consideration for the female golfers. Some of the tees are a joke, among the worst I've seen anywhere. And that's just their size and condition never mind positioning. I drove the green on one par 4 with a five wood. One of the par 5s you can layup off the tee with about a 5 iron and still find the green in 2 with a 7 iron.

I'm afraid it goes into the western gailles category for me. Top tip for both is don't even think about playing off the "reds".
		
Click to expand...

Are you referring to Loch Lomond or The Carrick On Loch Lomond?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 9, 2017)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Are you referring to Loch Lomond or The Carrick On Loch Lomond?
		
Click to expand...

The former


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Feb 9, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			The former
		
Click to expand...

The latter isn't any better


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 9, 2017)

SAPCOR1 said:



			The latter isn't any better
		
Click to expand...



Despite my criticisms, I loved Loch Lomond. Helped by being about the best weather I've played golf in Scotland for years and playing with a couple of friends. 

I'd go back in a heartbeat, given the chance, but would definitely play off different tees.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Feb 9, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:





Despite my criticisms, I loved Loch Lomond. Helped by ybeing about the best weather I've played golf in Scotland for years and playing with a couple of friends. 

I'd go back in a heartbeat, given the chance, but would definitely play off different tees.
		
Click to expand...

The scenery is stunning but unless it's been a dry summer the course is one long trek in a bog


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 9, 2017)

SAPCOR1 said:



			The scenery is stunning but unless it's been a dry summer the course is one long trek in a bog
		
Click to expand...

It was fine for us in that regard but I can definitely see how a few holes could go that way in the wet.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Feb 9, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			It was fine for us in that regard but I can definitely see how a few holes could go that way in the wet.
		
Click to expand...

Used to have a points membership there and in the 35/40 times I played it, probably on a quarter of the times when the course was dry


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 9, 2017)

stevek1969 said:



			Leven Links played it recently and don't see what all the fuss is about, over the wall at Lundin Links is a much better course,just my thoughts
		
Click to expand...

I havent played Leven, but had played Lundin and thought that was overrated.

The first 4/5/6 holes just all felt the same. Some nice holes along the top, but I was underwhelmed overall.

My personal pick is Royal St. Davids.


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			I havent played Leven, but had played Lundin and thought that was overrated.

The first 4/5/6 holes just all felt the same. Some nice holes along the top, but I was underwhelmed overall.
		
Click to expand...

Played Lundin in October, and whilst a decent course, I did rather wish I had another round at St Andrews on the New or Jubilee. Probably didn't help that they had put about an inch of sand on the greens the day before we played.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2017)

Struggle with the view that Royal Liverpool is overrated 

Concede that it's not as dramatic as some of the other links courses but for me it was a cracking course - each hole just appeared in front of you and was a tough course. It was in fantastic condition and really enjoyed it - preffered it over RSG


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 9, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Struggle with the view that Royal Liverpool is overrated 

Concede that it's not as dramatic as some of the other links courses but for me it was a cracking course - each hole just appeared in front of you and was a tough course. It was in fantastic condition and really enjoyed it - preffered it over RSG
		
Click to expand...

TBH I also thought it was a let down after the first time I played it, but having played it 3 times now, I like it more each time I play it.


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can't understand the view that Royal Liverpool is overrated 

Concede that it's not as dramatic as some of the other links courses but for me it was a cracking course - each hole just appeared in front of you and was a tough course. It was in fantastic condition and really enjoyed it - preffered it over RSG
		
Click to expand...

 A playing partner in wet see-through trousers bit me off the course a bit.

I really enjoyed it, and as you say it was in great condition. Despite the weather on the front nine we had a blast there. Would definitely make the drive for another game, just so sad we can never have the same four ball.


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 9, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			I'm the opposite Steve, i thought Leven was better than Lundin, mainly because of those  middle holes esp the par 3 up the hill. a nasty experience on that hole.... flashed it bounced off the house at the back of the green
		
Click to expand...

Not played any of the two latley but would agree the Leven is the better test of golf as it has more to offer and you get to use nearly all the clubs in your bag, but at Lundin its just mostly wedges to the vast majority of the greens. Lundin is prettier on the eye but Leven is a rugged Links with very good greens.

Scotscraigs is overrated if you ask me and has a few naff holes on it.


----------



## Val (Feb 9, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Struggle with the view that Royal Liverpool is overrated 

Concede that it's not as dramatic as some of the other links courses but for me it was a cracking course - each hole just appeared in front of you and was a tough course. It was in fantastic condition and really enjoyed it - preffered it over RSG
		
Click to expand...

I'd probably bet most who thought it over rated and bland probably played it in the winter


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2017)

richart said:



			A playing partner in wet see-through trousers bit me off the course a bit.

I really enjoyed it, and as you say it was in great condition. Despite the weather on the front nine we had a blast there. Would definitely make the drive for another game, just so sad we can never have the same four ball.

Click to expand...

Yep very sad  - one of my best days on a course that I'll always treasure and mainly because of the company 

We will have to arrange another game up there at some point in the future


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 9, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep very sad  - one of my best days on a course that I'll always treasure and mainly because of the company 

We will have to arrange another game up there at some point in the future
		
Click to expand...

There are two smokie moes as well now!

Yup, sadly our captain is no longer with us.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 9, 2017)

Fish said:



			I was very underwhelmed when I played Hoylake, maybe it was because I played it the day after Formby.  There's no doubting the place is full of history but strip away that history, Tigers 2 iron in the fantastic looking clubhouse and the course wasn't all that compared to so many others along that coastline. 

Another I need to play again &#55357;&#56860;&#55356;&#57292;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...


I felt very much the same about Hoylake, Formby was so great visually that Hoylake was a disappointment, a tough course though.


----------



## Fish (Feb 10, 2017)

Val said:



			I'd probably bet most who thought it over rated and bland probably played it in the winter
		
Click to expand...

Yes, because we can't afford to play it in the summer &#128542;

But in saying that, as stated, I played Formby the day before in the winter and that just wowed me &#128077;


----------



## Val (Feb 10, 2017)

Fish said:



			Yes, because we can't afford to play it in the summer &#128542;

But in saying that, as stated, I played Formby the day before in the winter and that just wowed me &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Formby is class but unlike many costal links it has natural definition to it even in winter whereas RL needs the rough to be up a bit to add definition particularly the opening hole which looks like hitting into a driving range and 16-17 where they look is if they could easily morph into 1 big wide fairway.

Holes 3 through to around 15 are all pretty good, a couple of stand outs in there like the par 5 to the corner (5th or 6th I think) and the short par 4 that follows a few holes later.

If anything, I'd say RL is under rated, not by the publications but by those who visit the odd time.


----------



## hovis (Feb 10, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Struggle with the view that Royal Liverpool is overrated 

Concede that it's not as dramatic as some of the other links courses but for me it was a cracking course - each hole just appeared in front of you and was a tough course. It was in fantastic condition and really enjoyed it - preffered it over RSG
		
Click to expand...

whenever you spend that much money on a game of golf  people expect something amazing.   at the end of the day how amazing can a green field be?    is royal Liverpool an overrated course?  definitely not.   is it overpriced?  yes. 

I played it for  free so wasn't expecting the world.   i thought it was fantastic.   a few boring holes but how many courses have 18 picture frame holes


----------



## Val (Feb 10, 2017)

hovis said:



			whenever you spend that much money on a game of golf  people expect something amazing.   at the end of the day how amazing can a green field be?    is royal Liverpool an overrated course?  definitely not.   is it overpriced?  yes. 

I played it for  free so wasn't expecting the world.   i thought it was fantastic.   a few boring holes but *how many courses have 18 picture frame holes*

Click to expand...

Only 1 course close to it for me, Muirfield although Royal Birkdale runs it close


----------



## Junior (Feb 10, 2017)

Val said:



			I'd probably bet most who thought it over rated and bland probably played it in the winter
		
Click to expand...

Your right Val.  I've heard people say (many times) the same thing about Lytham - yes, you can't see the sea and it's in a housing estate.  People are often not 'wowed' by the Old Course - it's only good because of the history and the setting of the 1st and 17th 18th etc.  

I think what people forget is that this is links golf in its purest form.  Not flattened land in-between huge sand dunes.  Yes, dunes come in to play, but on a more natural level at Hoylake, Lytham etc.  That why imo, Birkdale is such a great course and why the likes of West Lancs get better and better the more you play it.    

I think these courses and the test they provide are actually under-rated, not over-rated.   

For me the main course that I have played that I would say is over rated is Wentworth West.  I also think Castle Stuart and at a lower level The Mere (near me) are over rated.


----------



## Val (Feb 10, 2017)

Junior said:



			Your right Val.  I've heard people say (many times) the same thing about Lytham - yes, you can't see the sea and it's in a housing estate.
		
Click to expand...

Royal Lytham is a stunning course, a genuine course where good shots are rewarded and bad shots punished. I love the way you really have to plot and think your way around it. I need to play it again and likewise Royal Birkdale


----------



## Junior (Feb 10, 2017)

Val said:



			Royal Lytham is a stunning course, a genuine course where good shots are rewarded and bad shots punished. I love the way you really have to plot and think your way around it. I need to play it again and likewise Royal Birkdale
		
Click to expand...

Let me know when your heading there and i'll join you !


----------



## Fish (Feb 10, 2017)

Val said:



			and 16-17 where they look is if they could easily morph into 1 big wide fairway..
		
Click to expand...

Good job they did if I remember rightly


----------



## Val (Feb 10, 2017)

Fish said:



			Good job they did if I remember rightly 
	View attachment 21908

Click to expand...

:thup: :rofl:


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 10, 2017)

i find Castle Stuart a bit over rated. Ive played it lots, its good, but not sure its as good as everyone makes out.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 10, 2017)

I wish I'd played some overrated courses . Next time someone shakes their head following an invitation and is appalled at the thought of playing Loch Lomond, Wentworth and others quoted please let me know and I will go in your place. I will take on the hardship, be equally appalled and then be able to take part in this thread.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 10, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I wish I'd played some overrated courses . Next time someone shakes their head following an invitation and is appalled at the thought of playing Loch Lomond, Wentworth and others quoted please let me know and I will go in your place. I will take on the hardship, be equally appalled and then be able to take part in this thread.
		
Click to expand...

It's a fair cop! I do maintain LL is a great course but after yearning to play there for the best part of 25 years it didn't quite live up to expectations. I wouldn't say no to a revisit! Just not off the reds thanks.


----------



## Junior (Feb 10, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I wish I'd played some overrated courses . Next time someone shakes their head following an invitation and is appalled at the thought of playing Loch Lomond, Wentworth and others quoted please let me know and I will go in your place. I will take on the hardship, be equally appalled and then be able to take part in this thread.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point LT.   

This is a good thread , but I think the perception is that most people who have criticised a course, would never play there again.  Which in the majority of cases is wrong.  

I think Castle Stuart and Mere are over-rated, would I play there tomorrow,  hell yeah man !!!!


----------



## louise_a (Feb 10, 2017)

Junior said:



			Fair point LT.   

This is a good thread , but I think the perception is that most people who have criticised a course, would never play there again.  Which in the majority of cases is wrong.  

I think Castle Stuart and Mere are over-rated, would I play there tomorrow,  hell yeah man !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Is Mere highly rated? or is it because it is expensive?  I have played it a good number of times and while it has some good holes, there are a lot of bland ones too. The last few holes are a good finished though.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 10, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			i find Castle Stuart a bit over rated. Ive played it lots, its good, but not sure its as good as everyone makes out.
		
Click to expand...

Castle Stuart is still one of my favourite courses, and still cant decide if I liked it more than Trump (Aberdeen), or not.

I definitely like it more than Royal Dornoch though.:thup:


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 10, 2017)

Like some have said play it at a different time of year, in different weather or even with different people and see how you feel after. I'd love to play some of the courses mentioned.

My home course is a marmite course with it being moorland. Some people hate it because in certain times of year it can maybe look bland or can be tough as old boots because of the wind or when the rough is rough but having played it over the last year it's an absolute beaut because of this imo. Seeing the course change over weeks totally changes the course, infact I enjoyed the course as much in late March/early April when the rough was starting to grow but the greens were spot on as in the late summer when the fairways ran and it was a picture to look at.


----------



## Snelly (Feb 10, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I wish I'd played some overrated courses . Next time someone shakes their head following an invitation and is appalled at the thought of playing Loch Lomond, Wentworth and others quoted please let me know and I will go in your place. I will take on the hardship, be equally appalled and then be able to take part in this thread.
		
Click to expand...

The reason I quoted them is because they are the most fitting given their status as supposedly high quality courses.  You are expecting great things and are then more disappointed when you find out they are not what you anticipated. The difference between expectation and reality is the foundation for somewhere being classed as overrated I would argue.  

Conversely, if I was to mention my most underrated courses, you'd probably have to look them up.  For example, Tarbert GC - a hidden gem.


----------



## Junior (Feb 10, 2017)

louise_a said:



			Is Mere highly rated? or is it because it is expensive?  I have played it a good number of times and while it has some good holes, there are a lot of bland ones too. The last few holes are a good finished though.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it has always been held in high regard..... mostly because it has held (local) open qualifying quite a number of times.  It used to be very expensive because it used to be an exclusive 'country club' and I remember one magazine (not GM) labelling it the "Augusta of the North".   Now the hotel has been built they are trying to fill as many tee times as possible and it has lost that air of exclusivity it once had.  It wouldn't surprise me to see it on the Trilby Tour. 

There are quite a few good holes, especially on the back 9, but give me Delamere, Sandiway, and the NW coastline courses any day.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 10, 2017)

louise_a said:



			Is Mere highly rated? or is it because it is expensive?  I have played it a good number of times and while it has some good holes, there are a lot of bland ones too. The last few holes are a good finished though.
		
Click to expand...

 
I grew up in Knutsford and Mere was always talked about in exalted terms. I go back there now, I still have family in the area, but I have not played the course. I'm keen to play it to find out for myself but now I have doubts. For one I can't find a green fee. What sort of price would you pay mid week in summer? Is it worth it, on balance?

When I was growing up there the local paper always had pictures of pro-ams from Mere with Utd players and Coronation Street stars playing. According to the papers John Stones has just bought a whopping house, and they are whopping around there, that backs on the mere itself. No doubt he will be joining the golf club shortly.

(I was typing as Junior posted. Bit of overlap there)


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 10, 2017)

Junior said:



			Yes it has always been held in high regard..... mostly because it has held (local) open qualifying quite a number of times.  It used to be very expensive because it used to be an exclusive 'country club' and I remember one magazine (not GM) labelling it the "Augusta of the North".   Now the hotel has been built they are trying to fill as many tee times as possible and it has lost that air of exclusivity it once had.  It wouldn't surprise me to see it on the Trilby Tour. 

There are quite a few good holes, especially on the back 9, but give me Delamere, Sandiway, and the NW coastline courses any day.
		
Click to expand...

i got taken there by a media agency i deal with, they didn't have a clue about golf and invited me in January. i didn't even take my clubs. Hotel was quite nice though and got a nice RL jumper from the shop


----------



## Junior (Feb 10, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I grew up in Knutsford and Mere was always talked about in exalted terms. I go back there now, I still have family in the area, but I have not played the course. I'm keen to play it to find out for myself but now I have doubts. For one I can't find a green fee. What sort of price would you pay mid week in summer? Is it worth it, on balance?

When I was growing up there the local paper always had pictures of pro-ams from Mere with Utd players and Coronation Street stars playing. According to the papers John Stones has just bought a whopping house, and they are whopping around there, that backs on the mere itself. No doubt he will be joining the golf club shortly.

(I was typing as Junior posted. Bit of overlap there)
		
Click to expand...

Here you go mate.....back in the day you would never have found "Mere" on here.  They have good twilight deals in the Summer there too.  Always best to give them a call too as it can get pretty busy now the hotel is on site.  

edit : I feel like I have dumbed it down a bit too much - I'd like to add that it is still is a really nice course.  

https://www.teeofftimes.co.uk/the-mere-golf-resort/


----------



## Val (Feb 10, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Castle Stuart is still one of my favourite courses, and still cant decide if I liked it more than Trump (Aberdeen), or not.

I definitely like it more than Royal Dornoch though.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Pffft, heathen.

In saying that, you do like manufactured courses like Hillside as opposed to natural beauties like Formby


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 10, 2017)

Val said:



			Pffft, heathen.

In saying that, you do like manufactured courses like Hillside as opposed to natural beauties like Formby 

Click to expand...

I don't get taken in by frippery and arl things as much as you. 

Hillside - manufactured - ha,ha.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 10, 2017)

After experiencing Rossapenna again I think hillside should be renamed 'Gentle Gradient' .


----------



## Val (Feb 10, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			I don't get taken in by frippery and arl things as much as you. 

Hillside - manufactured - ha,ha.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 10, 2017)

Junior said:



			Here you go mate.....back in the day you would never have found "Mere" on here.  They have good twilight deals in the Summer there too.  Always best to give them a call too as it can get pretty busy now the hotel is on site.  

edit : I feel like I have dumbed it down a bit too much - I'd like to add that it is still is a really nice course.  

https://www.teeofftimes.co.uk/the-mere-golf-resort/

Click to expand...


Cheers. I didn't even think of looking on there. I'll keep an eye out come the summer as I am bound to be down there at some point. I feel it would be rude not to play there at some stage


----------



## LinksTurf (Feb 10, 2017)

In_The_Rough said:



			Yes you can remember most holes and the experience but that is only because of the aura and history of the place and the fact all the Opens that have been held there. If the course was just a normal members club in the UK that had not had all the championships played on it then it would probably be a relatively unknown track.
		
Click to expand...

Can't agree with that. It is a public course and I know a couple of season ticket holders. They love it because unlike most courses it plays differently depending on the ever changeable weather. They have been playing it for over 15 years. Any thrill from its history has long worn off.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 10, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Cheers. I didn't even think of looking on there. I'll keep an eye out come the summer as I am bound to be down there at some point. I feel it would be rude not to play there at some stage 

Click to expand...

Neil.  If you're ever down that way would gladly Invite you to one of my clubs which aren't a million miles away.

Also never played Mere and get very good reciprocals at Delamere / Sandiway - brings the cost right down when split between 2.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 10, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Neil.  If you're ever down that way would gladly Invite you to one of my clubs which aren't a million miles away.

Also never played Mere and get very good reciprocals at Delamere / Sandiway - brings the cost right down when split between 2.
		
Click to expand...

Much appreciated. I'm usually down for family related visits so leaving my wife with my mother so that I can clear off to play golf has to be managed carefully. Hopefully we'll manage something &#128512;.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 10, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Much appreciated. I'm usually down for family related visits so leaving my wife with my mother so that I can clear off to play golf has to be managed carefully. Hopefully we'll manage something &#128512;.
		
Click to expand...

LOL. 

Just give it the old "anyone want anything from the shop" routine :thup:


----------

